# Ryder Cup 2021



## Neilds (Sep 8, 2021)

Think it about time to start this thread.

USA have just named their team, looking strong even if they have 6 debutants:
Daniel Berger, Scottie Scheffler, Harris English, Xander Schauffele , Jordan Spieth and Tony Finau are the Captain's Picks.
Collin Morikawa, Patrick Cantlay, Justin Thomas, Brooks Koepka, Dustin Johnson and Bryson DeChambeau were the other qualifiers


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 8, 2021)

MASHED POTATO

A strong squad from the US!


----------



## peld (Sep 8, 2021)

Surprised that he didnt pick Na

I presume if Brooks doesnt play, Finau becomes the automatic place and he gets another pick? (which I suspect will be Reed vs Na)


----------



## Beedee (Sep 8, 2021)

Sort of surprised there's no Reed, but I don't know who'd I'd leave out to make room for him.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 8, 2021)

No Mickelson? The guy just won a major for God's sake.   No Reed either, won't be the same without him.


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2021)

did we need a new thread rather than one already going?

far more fun to see who people thought would/wouldnt make it


----------



## JamesR (Sep 8, 2021)

It's a real shame there will be no Mickleson playing, I had hoped there'd be some easy points on offer for us


----------



## Neilds (Sep 8, 2021)

fundy said:



			did we need a new thread rather than one already going?

far more fun to see who people thought would/wouldnt make it 

Click to expand...

Couldn’t see anything recently posted that was purely Ryder Cup(not brexit/bdc v brooksie, etc) but mods can amalgate if they see fit 😀


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 8, 2021)

Beedee said:



			Sort of surprised there's no Reed, but I don't know who'd I'd leave out to make room for him.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't he still recovering from pneumonia


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 8, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Isn't he still recovering from pneumonia
		
Click to expand...

This is what I thought. Probably too big a risk as to whether his strength, stamina and form would return in time. Otherwise he would be an absolute shoe in.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 8, 2021)

Didn't Reed almost die a few weeks back? 

They always have a strong team don't they? Let's hope they all start scrapping again.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 8, 2021)

MApart from his, shall we say "controversial " win earlier in the year, Reed hasn't done that much really..
Only 4 top 10s and 5 missed cuts.
He's also dropped to 19th in the OWGR...
Scheffler is 20th but has shown better form recently and hasn't just had double pneumonia.....otherwise Srticker has gone with the OWGR 
Brooks must be a doubt though..


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 8, 2021)

Course Preview

There's some drone flyover videos on Golf Weeks website. Here's the 1st Hole 

Will be interested to see how it's set up, especially the rough. It looks like fairway is key, which seems to go against the US. Harrington said he didn't think the course was a big advantage for them.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 8, 2021)

Kaz said:



			I'm not so sure about that, reckon Stricker will be relieved to have a non-controversial reason for leaving him out.
		
Click to expand...

I guess it depends how genuine the friction is between him and others. I just think Reed gets the Ryder Cup in a way many others in his team don't and he thrives in the atmosphere. I think the European team will be happy to find his name not on the sheet.

Would you put BDC in the same category of awkward person in the team for Stricker to manage? I can't work out how much friction with him is genuine and how much is artificially created?


----------



## MarkT (Sep 9, 2021)

Who do you think will be paired together? People are saying English is there to partner DeChambeau, Thomas with Spieth, Cantlay/Schauffele?


----------



## fundy (Sep 9, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Who do you think will be paired together? People are saying English is there to partner DeChambeau, Thomas with Spieth, Cantlay/Schauffele?
		
Click to expand...


People are pretty rude then about a guy who won twice on the PGA tour this year and came 3rd in the US Open lol, yeah only there to hold Brysons hand. I guess once youve written the same story that many times you start to believe it and then other stories follow

Expect theyll be working on their pairings whilst at Whistling Straits this week, think Stricker brighter than most and will find what works best for them


----------



## fundy (Sep 9, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Are they doing the pod system this year? Noticed the US Solheim team were doing that and it didn't really work for them.
		
Click to expand...


have no idea tbh, think if you watched the solheim cup youd be more likely to pair 2 people who only met the previous week


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 10, 2021)

I suspect a win this year would be the best win for some time. Here's a few stats with the main sheet sorted by: Shots Gained - Tee-to-Green (best to worst, green to red).

Note: Wiesberger's Strokes Gaines numbers are for European Tour, so should be looked at on the basis they're not being compared with USPGA Tour stats and would in reality be worse, to some unknown degree. He was however top of the European Tour rankings for SG Tee to Green.



As an aside, the last Ryder Cup had the European team with a World Ranking Average of 19 and the US, 11.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 10, 2021)

fundy said:



			People are pretty rude then about a guy who won twice on the PGA tour this year and came 3rd in the US Open lol, yeah only there to hold Brysons hand. I guess once youve written the same story that many times you start to believe it and then other stories follow

Expect theyll be working on their pairings whilst at Whistling Straits this week, think Stricker brighter than most and will find what works best for them
		
Click to expand...

I'd be very surprised if most, if not all pairings are not spat out of a computer based on each players game statistics. 

Europe have been doing it for a few Ryder Cups.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 10, 2021)

Question.
What's more annoying, the USA crowds or Poulter continuously thumping his chest (assuming he's going to be picked)? 😆


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 10, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I'd be very surprised if most, if not all pairings are not spat out of a computer based on each players game statistics.

Europe have been doing it for a few Ryder Cups.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they've been massively into the stats side of things which has helped a lot. If you look at the numbers above id imagine it's quite possible to drill down and pair people who have a good chance of playing well together in 4ball or 4somes.

I was thinking of having a go. Which stats do people think are most important for 4balls and 4somes?


----------



## woofers (Sep 10, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Question.
What's more annoying, the USA crowds or Poulter continuously thumping his chest (assuming he's going to be picked)? 😆
		
Click to expand...

Tough one to call, both very annoying. On balance I’d say the USA crowds because they are a constant, on every hole, in every match, whereas with Poulter it’s just when he sinks a clutch putt.


----------



## peld (Sep 10, 2021)

question - they were saying both Lowry and Wiesberger could knock Westwood out the automatic spots this weekend.
do you then take Westy as a pick? his form has been poor recently and doesnt seem to be playing well this week


----------



## peld (Sep 10, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Nope.

To be honest, there's a few that are going to qualify automatically that probably shouldn't get a pick if they needed it.
		
Click to expand...

agreed there. Fleetwood and Hatton wouldnt be getting picked if they needed it.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 10, 2021)

peld said:



			agreed there. Fleetwood and Hatton wouldnt be getting picked if they needed it.
		
Click to expand...

Without good finishes this week, then Id probably agree, although im not sure the alternatives are better. However Fleetwood had a good result last week and he's playing well through 2 rounds today so he's found a little form.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 10, 2021)

They're talking of Stenson on Sky as a possibility, he's been 4th, 3rd and 15th in the last three (European Tour). Currently -4 at the PGA. But he'd missed 11 of 19 cuts previously..


----------



## peld (Sep 10, 2021)

i think stenson is in with a shout for a pick. assuming the automatic ones go as assumed, and he then picks Poulter and Garcia, i think you have Rose, Stenson, Wiesberger, Noren, MacIntyre and even Willett all for consideration for the last pick.


----------



## sev112 (Sep 11, 2021)

I don’t think it matters, although it is fun debating, because the same circumstances seems to happene every previous Ryder Cup year too

 must admit I am having difficulty finding a website which shows me the current standings, and most import atl6 how many points one gets for what position this weekend ?  Anyone any help?


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 11, 2021)

I know the Ryder Cup has a bit of a cup final effect and players form doesn't always track with how they perform in the event. But think Europe are on for a real doing this year. Team looks quite poor (current form and world rankings) coupled with the home advantage for Americans.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 11, 2021)

happyhacker said:



			I know the Ryder Cup has a bit of a cup final effect and players form doesn't always track with how they perform in the event. But think Europe are on for a real doing this year. Team looks quite poor (current form and world rankings) coupled with the home advantage for Americans.
		
Click to expand...

I'm inclined to agree, although I'm a little more optimistic than a couple of weeks ago thanks to Fleetwood, Rose and a couple of others finding a bit of form.

The course looks like a somewhat odd pick from a US point of view, as off the fairways don't look like your standard bomb and gouge layout, so I don't think it will be too much of an advantage.

The form of the US players, home advantage and relatively few European fans will give them a massive advantage though. That and the statistics suggest they should be strong favourites.

This last place looks like a close call. Weisberger is doing all he can to take it. Westwood, I'm not so sure about, and he's one of my favourites players. Same for Fitzpatrick and Poulter. But golf being what it is, who knows what game they'll bring.. 

Pairings will be massive again, and it's here we generally get it right. Rahm, Hovland, McIlroy, Casey and Garcia will need a big week.

If points were handicap shots, I'd say we should be getting at least 4 of them.

More than happy to be wrong 👍😊


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 13, 2021)

I've updated this post with the latest numbers following Harrington confirming the team, and updated rankings as a result of BMW PGA, plus stats (Wiesberger only)


----------



## fundy (Sep 13, 2021)

Barking_Mad said:



			I've updated this post with the latest numbers following Harrington confirming the team, and updated rankings as a result of BMW PGA, plus stats (Wiesberger only)
		
Click to expand...


what time period are those stats for? the whole of this season?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			what time period are those stats for? the whole of this season?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they're all season. Unfortunately it won't do the say, last 3 rounds, which in some ways would be better, but also slightly worse...


----------



## Slab (Sep 15, 2021)

Nice insight from Brooks about his challenges of switching once a year to play team golf
In part; he's very much his own boss for most of the year on and off course. Fitting into someone else tournament schedule, even the non golf things, is quite an adjustment    

(I wonder if some of the other global stars might be affected the same way, i.e they're so successful they don't usually have to make any concessions)


----------



## IanM (Sep 15, 2021)

Slab said:



			Nice insight from Brooks about his challenges of switching once a year to play team golf
In part; he's very much his own boss for most of the year on and off course. Fitting into someone else tournament schedule, even the non golf things, is quite an adjustment   

(I wonder if some of the other global stars might be affected the same way, i.e they're so successful they don't usually have to make any concessions)
		
Click to expand...

He was getting some stick on a Facebook Page over this, but I also read it as a useful insight on the differences...although not much of it was "news."

Good stats above... as ever, European Tour (  ) to to lose by 10 points... the reality is often quite different!


----------



## Slab (Sep 15, 2021)

IanM said:



			He was getting some stick on a Facebook Page over this, but I also read it as a useful insight on the differences...although not much of it was "news."

Good stats above... as ever, European Tour (  ) to to lose by 10 points... the reality is often quite different!
		
Click to expand...

Just remembered what Horschel said at the weekend.... I know he's not (currently) in the team

He gets to the course 4 hours before tee off and he knows what he's doing for those 4 hours too. 
So if a Ryder cup team meeting/post mortem or other team function were to encroach on that 4 hour period he has to change/adapt (& that 4hrs is well used/pretty crucial for him every other week of the season) 

Might that affect how he plays? 

We all have routines and the cream of the crop (mostly US players) are perhaps more set in their own routines and don't have to bend through the regular season as much as say Lowry might do


----------



## sunshine (Sep 15, 2021)

Slab said:



			He gets to the course 4 hours before tee off and he knows what he's doing for those 4 hours too.
		
Click to expand...

4 hours, that's nuts!!! What does he do when he has an 8am tee time?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 15, 2021)

sunshine said:



			4 hours, that's nuts!!! What does he do when he has an 8am tee time?
		
Click to expand...

Tim Barter made that exact point to him in an interview. He still keeps to his routine .

I think he needs to take some relaxation classes


----------



## Depreston (Sep 15, 2021)

sunshine said:



			4 hours, that's nuts!!! What does he do when he has an 8am tee time?
		
Click to expand...

have you seen his pre shot routine?!?!?! the man is meticulous


----------



## Imurg (Sep 15, 2021)

Appears Bryson has wrecked his hands practicing for the Long Drive tournament he's playing in the day after the RC...
All doesn't sound cushty in the American camp...business as usual then


----------



## Slab (Sep 15, 2021)

sunshine said:



			4 hours, that's nuts!!! What does he do when he has an 8am tee time?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing too weird it seems, he just prefers to be on site rather than back at hotel
I. E like everyone else he'll have a meal, exercise, warm up
A 90 minute slot for practice which I thought was high but I suppose that includes putting and thinking on I spent 75 minutes practicing this morning and wasn't even playing... Maybe I'm ready to go on tour 😜


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 15, 2021)

My take from Koepka's comments were more about him not seeing the changes as a challennge and an opportunity to excel at something different, but rather a hurdle he'd rather not have to deal with. Which is great.


----------



## MarkT (Sep 15, 2021)

If you had to predict the next five US captains who would they be? Say it’s Tiger, Phil and maybe Zach J after where on earth do they go from there? Couples has missed the boat and then you’re into the territory of Dustin and Bubba which, for a multitude of different reasons, seems unfathomable

Am I missing someone obvious?


----------



## Slab (Sep 15, 2021)

MarkT said:



			If you had to predict the next five US captains who would they be? Say it’s Tiger, Phil and maybe Zach J after where on earth do they go from there? Couples has missed the boat and then you’re into the territory of Dustin and Bubba which, for a multitude of different reasons, seems unfathomable

Am I missing someone obvious?
		
Click to expand...

Europe team captain gossip is Westwood then stenson then.......?

Seems to be just as thin here

Edit : I actually don't think either side has been or will be short of options


----------



## MarkT (Sep 15, 2021)

Really? I thought we had the opposite problem - Westwood, Poulter, McDowell, Garcia, Stenson etc


----------



## sunshine (Sep 15, 2021)

MarkT said:



			If you had to predict the next five US captains who would they be? Say it’s Tiger, Phil and maybe Zach J after where on earth do they go from there? Couples has missed the boat and then you’re into the territory of Dustin and Bubba which, for a multitude of different reasons, seems unfathomable

Am I missing someone obvious?
		
Click to expand...

I dunno... Kuchar, Cink, Bubba, JB Holmes? Some of them seem unlikely. Maybe in ten years there will be a different perspective on these people, maybe it will be time for Reed then.

On the Europe side there seems to be a long list of captains in waiting, not sure there will be room for everyone out of Westwood, Stenson, Garcia, Jimenez, Donald, McDowell, Kaymer, Rose, Poulter, Casey.


----------



## evemccc (Sep 15, 2021)

MarkT said:



			If you had to predict the next five US captains who would they be? Say it’s Tiger, Phil and maybe Zach J after where on earth do they go from there? Couples has missed the boat and then you’re into the territory of Dustin and Bubba which, for a multitude of different reasons, seems unfathomable

Am I missing someone obvious?
		
Click to expand...

What would be unfathomable about DJ?

He's not the most loquacious type, but apart from that?


----------



## MarkT (Sep 15, 2021)

evemccc said:



			What would be unfathomable about DJ?

He's not the most loquacious type, but apart from that?
		
Click to expand...

If he does fancy it then brilliant, can’t imagine in a million years he’d want to. It’s borderline genius how little he gives away in any interview, not sure that would work as a Ryder Cup captain


----------



## sunshine (Sep 16, 2021)

I'd like to see Koepka as US captain. He's have comfy sofas in the team room and tell everyone to have a nap between matches.


----------



## MarkT (Sep 16, 2021)

Brooksy’s good to go…

“I’ll be there. I’m good to go,” Koepka told Golfweek in a text message. “I’m feeling good. Been doing my rehab, doing everything I need to do to be ready for the Cup. I’ll be there ready to play.”

Koepka hit a tree root while playing a shot on East Lake’s 10th hole in the third round of the TOUR Championship. Unable to grip a club, he withdrew two holes later.

“When I hit the root I thought it was a stinger and my wrist was feeling weird,” he told Golfweek. “I lost feeling to my elbow for a bit. Feeling came back from my elbow to mid-forearm two minutes later, but from mid-forearm to hand was kinda numb.

“The MRI showed us some stuff and just making sure it’s calmed down and got everything worked out,” he said. “Grip pressure has gotten back to normal. Some ice, some rest, some soft tissue work and some rehab and we’re good to go.”


----------



## sunshine (Sep 16, 2021)

According to Azinger he's not good to go anywhere other than home!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 16, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Brooksy’s good to go…

“I’ll be there. I’m good to go,” Koepka told Golfweek in a text message. “I’m feeling good. Been doing my rehab, doing everything I need to do to be ready for the Cup. I’ll be there ready to play.”

Koepka hit a tree root while playing a shot on East Lake’s 10th hole in the third round of the TOUR Championship. Unable to grip a club, he withdrew two holes later.

“When I hit the root I thought it was a stinger and my wrist was feeling weird,” he told Golfweek. “I lost feeling to my elbow for a bit. Feeling came back from my elbow to mid-forearm two minutes later, but from mid-forearm to hand was kinda numb.

“The MRI showed us some stuff and just making sure it’s calmed down and got everything worked out,” he said. “Grip pressure has gotten back to normal. Some ice, some rest, some soft tissue work and some rehab and we’re good to go.”
		
Click to expand...

Sorry.. I thought you were on about Bryson...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 20, 2021)

Well it’s the start of IMO the second best week in golf ( just behind Open Week)

It all starts with the “How the Ryder Cup was won” repeats on Sky that I have seen that many times I can’t count but still watch 😂😂


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440727837531467786


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Sep 23, 2021)

https://uk.loropiana.com/en/c/man/ryder-cup

The official Ryder Cup attire for EU..

Jacket: £2095
Vest: £1720
Jumper:£1455
Polo: £655
Belt: £440
Trousers: £745

Unreal 😂


----------



## peld (Sep 23, 2021)

FYI Glenmuir are still allowed to sell official merchandise. A little more reasonably priced (personally still wouldnt be paying £50 for a polo)  but im sure they'll be 50% off in a few weeks when its over...

https://www.glenmuir.com/shop/mens/ryder-cup


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm hoping @MarkT can post up the GM link but the European Team have just posted pictures of the players with other half's, plus one of the women on their own, plus Hovland and Fitzpatrick. I am guessing they are both single. They are grinning like Cheshire Cats, Hovland even more so in another picture released. GM have posted them on their FB site. Fun pictures.


----------



## Slab (Sep 23, 2021)

JonnyGutteridge said:



https://uk.loropiana.com/en/c/man/ryder-cup

The official Ryder Cup attire for EU..

Jacket: £2095
Vest: £1720
Jumper:£1455
Polo: £655
Belt: £440
Trousers: £745

Unreal 😂
		
Click to expand...

I think that site is listed in Rupees !


----------



## IanM (Sep 23, 2021)

Slab said:



			I think that site is listed in Rupees ! 

Click to expand...

Saw that on Facebook.  Utterly daft prices.... normally you expect £100 for a £50 shirt because they take the micky!!  But they've sunk to a new level with these.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 23, 2021)

Lovely course tour 👍


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Sep 23, 2021)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CUJTH_2tdze/

Casey and Westwood look especially pleased with themselves 😂


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2021)

JonnyGutteridge said:




__
		http://instagr.am/p/CUJTH_2tdze/

Casey and Westwood look especially pleased with themselves 😂
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂 don’t blame them


----------



## pool888 (Sep 23, 2021)

JonnyGutteridge said:



https://uk.loropiana.com/en/c/man/ryder-cup

The official Ryder Cup attire for EU..

Jacket: £2095
Vest: £1720
Jumper:£1455
Polo: £655
Belt: £440
Trousers: £745

Unreal 😂
		
Click to expand...

How they can sell anything at those prices amazes me. Everyone spends their money as they wish but if I was a multi millionaire I still wouldn't spend that kind of money it's nuts.
Anyone looking for a jacket, only £19405?

https://uk.loropiana.com/en/p/man/outerwear-jackets/campton-bomber-FAL3549?colorCode=W000


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 23, 2021)

pool888 said:



			How they can sell anything at those prices amazes me. Everyone spends their money as they wish but if I was a multi millionaire I still wouldn't spend that kind of money it's nuts.
Anyone looking for a jacket, only £19405?

https://uk.loropiana.com/en/p/man/outerwear-jackets/campton-bomber-FAL3549?colorCode=W000

Click to expand...

There are enough people who will buy it without even considering the cost. It's a matter of perspective.


----------



## pool888 (Sep 23, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			There are enough people who will buy it without even considering the cost. It's a matter of perspective.
		
Click to expand...

Yes no doubt, or the company wouldn't exist, just a different world for some people.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 23, 2021)

JonnyGutteridge said:



https://uk.loropiana.com/en/c/man/ryder-cup

The official Ryder Cup attire for EU..

Jacket: £2095
Vest: £1720
Jumper:£1455
Polo: £655
Belt: £440
Trousers: £745

Unreal 😂
		
Click to expand...

I'd avoid that, and go somewhere like: https://euroshop.rydercup.com/en/

Prices much more affordable.

Besides, looking at that loropiana website, the gear looks terrible. Maybe they are displaying it badly, but it looks it looks like they are flogging second hand products on ebay. I'd have thought the European logos would appear on the gear as well?


----------



## Ethan (Sep 23, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Didn't Reed almost die a few weeks back?
		
Click to expand...

He cheated death. I guess we should not be surprised.


----------



## chico (Sep 23, 2021)

JonnyGutteridge said:



https://uk.loropiana.com/en/c/man/ryder-cup

The official Ryder Cup attire for EU..

Jacket: £2095
Vest: £1720
Jumper:£1455
Polo: £655
Belt: £440
Trousers: £745

Unreal 😂
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't even get the site to load on my phone, obviously know I'm too poor to afford any of their stuff. 🙄


----------



## Ethan (Sep 23, 2021)

chico said:



			Couldn't even get the site to load on my phone, obviously know I'm too poor to afford any of their stuff. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

The site runs a credit check on you before it will load.


----------



## howbow88 (Sep 23, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			There are enough people who will buy it without even considering the cost. It's a matter of perspective.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the stuff? I'm not so sure to be honest...


----------



## BrianM (Sep 23, 2021)

What a show Padraig is putting out there😀


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 23, 2021)

Ethan said:



			The site runs a credit check on you before it will load.
		
Click to expand...

😳 sites actually do that.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 23, 2021)

Games 1 and 4 for Europe for me, tight all the same 😬


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 23, 2021)

Some good match ups there actually. Westwood and Fitzpatrick feels like a write-off though. 😬

Edit: if anyone didn't see it


----------



## chico (Sep 24, 2021)

All winnable but for either side wouldn't right off any pairing before a ball is hit. Glad to see Fitzpatrick out on the first morning, want everyone to get rounds in before the singles.


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 24, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm hoping @MarkT can post up the GM link but the European Team have just posted pictures of the players with other half's, plus one of the women on their own, plus Hovland and Fitzpatrick. I am guessing they are both single. They are grinning like Cheshire Cats, Hovland even more so in another picture released. GM have posted them on their FB site. Fun pictures.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, Hovland looks like he's 10 pints deep


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 24, 2021)

I get Poulter/McIlroy from a putting point of view, but off the tee? Not so much. Poulter is giving Rory on average 35 yards more on his next shot than he usually hits. At least Poulter is hot round the greens. Let's hope Rory can still give Poulter some good looks at birdie.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 24, 2021)

I can’t see Europe getting much out of the foursomes 😬


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2021)

I've put a 2 quid acca on us to win the first two matches and lose the second two.


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 24, 2021)

Half the first, USA win next two and Europe win game 4 would be my predictions.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 24, 2021)

4-0 start for the yanks.


----------



## MarkT (Sep 24, 2021)

In my head Casey and Hovland will be unbeatable so we’ll likely never see them again after today - top match is an absolute cracker


----------



## pendodave (Sep 24, 2021)

Westy/fitzy ?? 
I guess Harrington knows what he's up to, but this seems a bit of a stretch.
I reckon 2-2 is a best case, followed by carnage in the afternoon. 
Really hoping not, but it looks a bit desperate already.


----------



## Crow (Sep 24, 2021)

However they're paired up on paper it looks bad for Europe, but this is 18 hole matchplay and we all know anything can happen.
I'm hopeful of a small lead for Europe after day one. 

But don't ask me where it's coming from!


----------



## Crow (Sep 24, 2021)

I watched Dan Hendrickson's Ryder Cup match on YouTube (excellent viewing and thoroughly recommended) and it was a thriller. 

Edited for spoiler


----------



## rksquire (Sep 24, 2021)

Matches 1 and 4 are very interesting, hopefully will live up to the expectation.

Initially I was a bit 'meh' about matches 2 and 3, thinking the USA would easily take the points; but now I'm thinking they are a bit more interesting and can see Match 3 as a potential cracker with Westwood's experience and hopefully Koepka's indifference and individuality putting pressure on Berger.  Much as I like Hovland, I just think DJ and Morikawa is a cracking pairing.  Would take 2-2 at the end of the session, head says 2.5 to 1.5 USA.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 24, 2021)

JonnyGutteridge said:



https://uk.loropiana.com/en/c/man/ryder-cup

The official Ryder Cup attire for EU..

Jacket: £2095
Vest: £1720
Jumper:£1455
Polo: £655
Belt: £440
Trousers: £745

Unreal 😂
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to bring it up again, but had to open this website again this morning at work for myself and mate to have a laugh about the prices.

Ryder Cup Parka = £3,815. What has a Parka jacket got to do with the Ryder Cup? I'll tell you, they simply called it "28Matches Travel Parka", therefore the name is inspired by how many games they play in the Ryder Cup. That is the only connection. Would love to see someone with more money than sense buy it, and play golf in it.

Plain black jumper = £1,535 (I could buy one of similar style for £5 on Amazon).

Back to today, I'm quietly confident for Europe, despite knowing anything could happen. Listening to many of the player interviews last night, it seems that Americans simply never play match play when growing up, certainly not foursomes. Same game, but completely different mindset. I've been awful in medals / stableford last few years, as I cannot string 18 holes together. But, I do very well in match play as there is no stress about having the odd disaster. It is a tactical battle against your opponent, not just the marathon of building a score. So, I hope that experience really helps the Europeans.

Mind you, surprisingly in Casey's interview, he went further and said some clubs in UK only let you on if you play foursomes, to speed up play. I've never heard of this, is this a thing? Although, the hilarious part of his interview was he vividly described a Ryder Cup match he played in in the past, where Europe were 6-2 down, won his match, Westy and the boys did the business in the afternoon and then Europe ended up winning. After he gave his beautiful story, the journalists corrected him, saying Europe were actually 6-2 up at that point, not down.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 24, 2021)

These could go either way. 

Westwood couldn't keep his driver on the planet at the BMW. But that might not be too much of an issue with this course setup. 

Morikawa went from being the best iron player in the world by a country mile, to not being able to hit a green from 100yards due to his back. But if DJ drives it well he'll have a lot of mid irons into the par 5s.

Who knows 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 24, 2021)

DeChambeau one of the form players going into the Ryder Cup, but Stricker probably does not see him as a foursomes player. Probably right, but would have been very interested to see him in the foursomes, see what he does. I guess he'll be in the gym lifting weights this morning, ready to smash his ball all over the place in the fourballs


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 24, 2021)

You know the big guns will lose and the players expected to lose will come good 😆


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 24, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Mind you, surprisingly in Casey's interview, he went further and said some clubs in UK only let you on if you play foursomes, to speed up play. I've never heard of this, is this a thing? .
		
Click to expand...

Muirfield. But otherwise he's talking hoop I think.


----------



## AliMc (Sep 24, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Muirfield. But otherwise he's talking hoop I think.
		
Click to expand...

If the members at Muirfield are playing bounce games they generally play Foursomes, probably gets them back in the clubhouse quicker for their lunch and drinks, visitors can play whatever format they want in my experience


----------



## IanM (Sep 24, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Muirfield. But otherwise he's talking hoop I think.
		
Click to expand...

Not Muirfield I think.. but certainly Rye


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 24, 2021)

Old Hunstanton is predominantly 2 balls or Foursomes. 

They have very specific times when other formats are acceptable.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			DeChambeau one of the form players going into the Ryder Cup, but Stricker probably does not see him as a foursomes player. Probably right, but would have been very interested to see him in the foursomes, see what he does. I guess he'll be in the gym lifting weights this morning, ready to smash his ball all over the place in the fourballs
		
Click to expand...

I guess nobody wants to partner him, but you'd have thought putting BDC with the best wedge player in the team for foursomes would have made sense on paper wouldn't you?


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I guess nobody wants to partner him, but you'd have thought putting BDC with the best wedge player in the team for foursomes would have made sense on paper wouldn't you?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely, you need on point wedge skills when you're playing your shot from behind a huge tree on a different fairway 🤣


----------



## petema99 (Sep 24, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Sorry to bring it up again, but had to open this website again this morning at work for myself and mate to have a laugh about the prices.

Ryder Cup Parka = £3,815. What has a Parka jacket got to do with the Ryder Cup? I'll tell you, they simply called it "28Matches Travel Parka", therefore the name is inspired by how many games they play in the Ryder Cup. That is the only connection. Would love to see someone with more money than sense buy it, and play golf in it.

Plain black jumper = £1,535 (I could buy one of similar style for £5 on Amazon).

Back to today, I'm quietly confident for Europe, despite knowing anything could happen. Listening to many of the player interviews last night, it seems that Americans simply never play match play when growing up, certainly not foursomes. Same game, but completely different mindset. I've been awful in medals / stableford last few years, as I cannot string 18 holes together. But, I do very well in match play as there is no stress about having the odd disaster. It is a tactical battle against your opponent, not just the marathon of building a score. So, I hope that experience really helps the Europeans.

Mind you, surprisingly in Casey's interview, he went further and said some clubs in UK only let you on if you play foursomes, to speed up play. I've never heard of this, is this a thing? Although, the hilarious part of his interview was he vividly described a Ryder Cup match he played in in the past, where Europe were 6-2 down, won his match, Westy and the boys did the business in the afternoon and then Europe ended up winning. After he gave his beautiful story, the journalists corrected him, saying Europe were actually 6-2 up at that point, not down.
		
Click to expand...


Still a few strict 2-ball courses around, e.g. Brancaster, Rye, etc. Can obviously play your own ball as a pair, but for four people has to be foursomes


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Definitely, you need on point wedge skills when you're playing your shot from behind a huge tree on a different fairway 🤣
		
Click to expand...

..but still only 100 yards from the green on a par 5.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			..but still only 100 yards from the green on a par 5. 

Click to expand...

I think Europe would have loved to see BDC in the foursomes, it would mean Stricker is Captain Clueless......

Different story when he rocks up in the afternoon, paired with a steady player he will be part of a formidable fourball. In theory, but hopefully form deserts him.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Sep 24, 2021)

Woking, West Sussex, Rye are all courses quite local to me who I think insist on 2 balls or foursomes golf. It’s possibly only on weekends or at certain times that this applies.

I believe Hindhead stopped playing annual matches vs Woking as they would play 4ball better ball at our course, but insisted on foursomes only when visiting their place. It is our belief that 4 ball golf is better 🤷‍♂️

Sat in front of the TV already, like a kid at Christmas. Hope the US fans don’t ruin it for everyone.


----------



## DanFST (Sep 24, 2021)

6.30 and there's all that noise. 

Fantastic.


----------



## IanM (Sep 24, 2021)

Westy and FitzP playing together so the yanks won't know what they're saying!


----------



## fundy (Sep 24, 2021)

Barking_Mad said:



			I get Poulter/McIlroy from a putting point of view, but off the tee? Not so much. Poulter is giving Rory on average 35 yards more on his next shot than he usually hits. At least Poulter is hot round the greens. Let's hope Rory can still give Poulter some good looks at birdie.
		
Click to expand...

course is too long to have short hitters together i think is the theory, thus if you want to play Poulter in the 4somes he needs to play with a longer hitter. Theyve played together in these before too


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 24, 2021)

Rahm and Garcia booed onto the first tee. Pathetic.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 24, 2021)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Woking, West Sussex, Rye are all courses quite local to me who I think insist on 2 balls or foursomes golf. It’s possibly only on weekends or at certain times that this applies.

I believe Hindhead stopped playing annual matches vs Woking as they would play 4ball better ball at our course, but insisted on foursomes only when visiting their place. It is our belief that 4 ball golf is better 🤷‍♂️

Sat in front of the TV already, like a kid at Christmas. *Hope the US fans don’t ruin it for everyone*.
		
Click to expand...

Booing the Europeans to the first tee...I think they'll be their usual crass lot!


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 24, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Booing the Europeans to the first tee...I think they'll be their usual crass lot!
		
Click to expand...

The US fans, in general, have always lacked class. It is as if the tournament has borrowed a lot of drunk American football fans for the event, and they just turn up and act in the same way


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Sep 24, 2021)

Americans anger me so much.


----------



## fundy (Sep 24, 2021)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Americans anger me so much.
		
Click to expand...

its far easier to just laugh at them


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 24, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Rahm and Garcia booed onto the first tee. Pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

My memory is a bit fuzzy but didn't the American team also get booed in France?


----------



## DanFST (Sep 24, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			My memory is a bit fuzzy but didn't the American team also get booed in France?
		
Click to expand...


Yes they did, Not sure where this air of superiority came from. We have drunk idiots too.

As long as they are silent when needed and say nothing malicious. All is good. 

Spieth has a hoody on also, which will annoy some


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 24, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			My memory is a bit fuzzy but didn't the American team also get booed in France?
		
Click to expand...

They did. 

It's just a bit of pantomime booing,and part of the fun.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 24, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Yes they did, Not sure where this air of superiority came from. We have drunk idiots too.

As long as they are silent when needed and say nothing malicious. All is good. 

Spieth has a hoody on also, which will annoy some
		
Click to expand...

Its golf. The sport for people who like to be annoyed about things that wouldn't annoy normal people. 😁


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 24, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			My memory is a bit fuzzy but didn't the American team also get booed in France?
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me started on the French  

Mind you, US had Patrick Reed playing, so mitigating factors


----------



## Depreston (Sep 24, 2021)

That’s a proper pap shot from hovland like


----------



## IainP (Sep 24, 2021)

Meant to ask, who's caddying for Westie this week?


----------



## Curls (Sep 24, 2021)

Not sure how the commentator hasn’t realised they cut the sound when Westie and Matty Fitz walked out so we couldn’t hear the booing. He said it was “ pretty quiet” 😂


----------



## fundy (Sep 24, 2021)

IainP said:



			Meant to ask, who's caddying for Westie this week?
		
Click to expand...

his son isnt it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2021)

Ah standard US Coverage then

And interviewing a basketball player 🤦‍♂️


----------



## fundy (Sep 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ah standard US Coverage then

And interviewing a basketball player 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...


NAP landed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			NAP landed 

Click to expand...

DJ Spoony on his way


----------



## Boomy (Sep 24, 2021)

We really need to silence those knuckle dragging, mashed potato holler'in USA halfwit "fans"  They really are like cave people!


----------



## Curls (Sep 24, 2021)

“Get in the bunker!!!”

Lovely stuff. Hopefully they’re only fuelling the lads up 💪🏻


----------



## IanM (Sep 24, 2021)

Boomy said:



			We really need to silence those knuckle dragging, mashed potato holler'in USA halfwit "fans"  They really are like cave people!
		
Click to expand...

The silence when that birdie putt went in was _"very loud!"_


----------



## MarkT (Sep 24, 2021)

Sky just ran a caption: Daniel Burger USA


----------



## Boomy (Sep 24, 2021)

Curls said:



			“Get in the bunker!!!”

Lovely stuff. Hopefully they’re only fuelling the lads up 💪🏻
		
Click to expand...

Utter riff-raff  they are like cave dwellers! I hope its fuelling the lads up too - we need to silence them like at the Solheim!!


----------



## Curls (Sep 24, 2021)

Depreston said:



			That’s a proper pap shot from hovland like
		
Click to expand...

That one was rather better!


----------



## IainP (Sep 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			his son isnt it
		
Click to expand...

Ah. Not seen the stats but gut feeling is he played his best stuff with his lady friend on the bag. Still, great for his son if so.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 24, 2021)

Standard Westwood putt there 

Need to leave him less than that Matt I'm afraid


----------



## IanM (Sep 24, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Standard Westwood putt there

Need to leave him less than that Matt I'm afraid
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, that's what I said before he hit it!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 24, 2021)

IanM said:



			Sadly, that's what I said before he hit it!
		
Click to expand...

To think just how many majors he would have if he had mastered the short stick 

Shame .. fantastic drive, great chip. Poor putt


----------



## Boomy (Sep 24, 2021)

Casey on the par 3 tee... knuckle dragger shouts "get in the water" Classy until the end


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 24, 2021)

We can all hear it things being shouted. We don't really need to repeat everything someone shouts on here.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 24, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			We can all hear it things being shouted. We don't really need to repeat everything someone shouts on here.
		
Click to expand...

Plus it's the ryder cup... Its not like he wanted Casey to get in the water 😂


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 24, 2021)

Any free streaming sites ?


----------



## Boomy (Sep 24, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			We can all hear it things being shouted. We don't really need to repeat everything someone shouts on here.
		
Click to expand...

Get over yourself. There have only been a small amount of comments on the shouts and its fair play for them to be discussed.


----------



## Whydowedoit (Sep 24, 2021)

I want to win as passionately as anyone, but you do not boo, jeer, disrespect, your opponent under any circumstances in Golf..!!


----------



## IanM (Sep 24, 2021)

I've just turned off the iPad for a mo...got some work I should be doing!!   My head is hurting and it has only just started!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 24, 2021)

Whydowedoit said:



			I want to win as passionately as anyone, but you do not boo, jeer, disrespect, your opponent under any circumstances in Golf..!!
		
Click to expand...

However a vital point missed entirely .. the players don't boo or jeer each other 

The fans are not in comp with each other .. 

Can do what they want .. the players don't seem to care ...


----------



## howbow88 (Sep 24, 2021)

Whydowedoit said:



			I want to win as passionately as anyone, but you do not boo, jeer, disrespect, your opponent under any circumstances in Golf..!!
		
Click to expand...

I love it. It is the *only* event in golf where it happens - embrace and accept it. Also, it isn't JT and Spieth booing the Europeans. It's just some silly billys in the crowd. I honestly think it actually just spurs on our guys. 

Personal insults, shouting during backswings, etc is a different kettle of fish though.


----------



## DanFST (Sep 24, 2021)

Whydowedoit said:



			I want to win as passionately as anyone, but you do not boo, jeer, disrespect, your opponent under any circumstances in Golf..!!
		
Click to expand...

Is that written on the T&C's on the ticket? 


They've paid their cash, nothing has overstepped as yet.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 24, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			However a vital point missed entirely .. the players don't boo or jeer each other

The fans are not in comp with each other ..

Can do what they want .. the players don't seem to care ...
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes quite the opposite. Something give me the feeling that Poulter would have won a couple of majors if he had a partisan crowd booing him all the way round.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 24, 2021)

I am just a little surprised about how shocked people are. Loud, partisan crowds have been part of the Ryder Cup for decades now. This is not OTT nor unexpected, just a little more one sided due to travel restrictions.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 24, 2021)

Boomy said:



*Get over yourself*. There have only been a small amount of comments on the shouts and its fair play for them to be discussed.
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to take some of your own advice. Take your faux outrage somewhere else 🥱. 
There must be a cloud for you to shout at somewhere.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Sep 24, 2021)

Not much “average” golf being played - either brilliant or awful. Rahm is brilliant.


----------



## MarkT (Sep 24, 2021)

Pretty cool from the boy wonder..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441381065600368642


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 24, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Rory and Poulter have lost already 

Click to expand...

Looks like McIlroy having a stinker. Maybe the pressure to play well and support Mr Ryder Cup.


----------



## howbow88 (Sep 24, 2021)

I find Fitzpatrick's swing tempo insane. It all looks so rushed.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 24, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			I find Fitzpatrick's swing tempo insane. It all looks so rushed.
		
Click to expand...

He has added 6 yards to his drive in last 2 years though. Think he can now carry the ball 220 yards


----------



## AliMc (Sep 24, 2021)

It's very early obviously but i can see Europe getting a bit of a doing tbh, hope I'm wrong !


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 24, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I am just a little surprised about how shocked people are. Loud, partisan crowds have been part of the Ryder Cup for decades now. This is not OTT nor unexpected, just a little more one sided due to travel restrictions.
		
Click to expand...

To tell the truth I have found it all a bit tame so far. It probably has a lot to do with so few Euro fans being there and no opportunity for any back and forth. The atmosphere on the first tee here compared with France was chalk and cheese.


----------



## howbow88 (Sep 24, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			He has added 6 yards to his drive in last 2 years though. Think he can now carry the ball 220 yards
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 24, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Rory and Poulter have lost already 

Click to expand...

My expectations for Rory over the next three days are exactly zero.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2021)

The crowd on the left of the 8th have absolutely no idea that DJ has just hooked one miles over their heads


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 24, 2021)

Kaz said:



			10&8 watch!
		
Click to expand...

Are you behind Europe or just getting the digs in?


----------



## howbow88 (Sep 24, 2021)

Kaz said:



			10&8 watch!
		
Click to expand...

I want Europe to win, and I have nothing against McIlroy or Poulter, but it would be pretty epic to see this in the Ryder Cup.


----------



## MarkT (Sep 24, 2021)

Wonder what score it would take for Rory to sit out the afternoon?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Looks like McIlroy having a stinker. Maybe the pressure to play well and support Mr Ryder Cup.
		
Click to expand...

I'm honestly not surprised they're getting battered. Rory has been pants for a long time, and Poulter is past it. And they're up against two of the best young golfers in the world.


----------



## howbow88 (Sep 24, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Wonder what score it would take for Rory to sit out the afternoon?
		
Click to expand...

I think the good thing about him is that if he doesn't think he should play, he would likely tell Harrington.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2021)

Breaking news Rory & Poults get a half


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 24, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Are you behind Europe or just getting the digs in?
		
Click to expand...

You can be behind Europe and still acknowledge that Poulter stinks at this moment and McIlroy is even worse. They will do well to not suffer a major embarrassment.


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 24, 2021)

We’re not even at the turn in all the morning fourballs and I regret to say that, already, I am considering putting the TV on mute. 

I’m all for a bit of partisan home support, and I’m sure European fans would be making plenty of noise if we had home advantage and a limited number of opposition fans were in attendance, but the moronic American galleries just ruin this as a sporting spectacle.

This is golf, for pity’s sake. Not a choreographed wrestling contest.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Breaking news Rory & Poults get a half

Click to expand...

The comeback is on!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			We’re not even at the turn in all the morning fourballs and I regret to say that, already, I am considering putting the TV on mute.

I’m all for a bit of partisan home support, and I’m sure European fans would be making plenty of noise if we had home advantage and a limited number of opposition fans were in attendance, but the moronic American galleries just ruin this as a sporting spectacle.

This is golf, for pity’s sake. Not a choreographed wrestling contest.
		
Click to expand...

I almost always watch on mute...most of the verbal is drivel and I can definitely do without the Bababooey brigade


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 24, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			You can be behind Europe and still acknowledge that Poulter stinks at this moment and McIlroy is even worse. They will do well to not suffer a major embarrassment.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon Monty would be doing a better job than Poults at the moment.

Early days, but hope Poulter's Ryder Cup playing career doesn't come to an embarrassing end.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 24, 2021)

On a brighter note, Rahm is playing awesome. The first match is a cracker.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 24, 2021)

ger147 said:



			On a brighter note, Rahm is playing awesome. The first match is a cracker.
		
Click to expand...

Garcia fantastic also. Great ball striker


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 24, 2021)

Two points.
The shot tracker thing providing the line of the ball flight is rubbish. It keeps on looking as if the ball is going in the water, only for it to end up near the hole.

I need more commercial breaks, there is only so long I can wait before I need to go.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Garcia fantastic also. Great ball striker
		
Click to expand...

Well you proper put the curse on him didn't you?


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 24, 2021)

I wonder if Poults will be back before the singles?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I wonder if Poults will be back before the singles?
		
Click to expand...

I hope not.


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 24, 2021)

So Garcia has just topped one 271 yards. Why is is mine only go 20?

That’s just not on 😳


----------



## howbow88 (Sep 24, 2021)

That putt from Poulter was so bad.


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 24, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I wonder if Poults will be back before the singles?
		
Click to expand...

He brings little or no form to this Ryder Cup, and is doing nothing so far to warrant his selection. You can’t live on past glories for ever.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Well you proper put the curse on him didn't you?
		
Click to expand...

Thinned a 3 wood 270 😜


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 24, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I wonder if Poults will be back before the singles?
		
Click to expand...

Hope not. He should not be anywhere near the playing team.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 24, 2021)

Assuming this afternoon that Hatton and Fleetwood will play together, Wiesberger will play with Westwood and McIlroy will play with Lowry. And a 2nd round for Rahm and Garcia.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 24, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I wonder if Poults will be back before the singles?
		
Click to expand...

Not today but definitely tomorrow 
He’s playing better than Rory from what we’ve seen 
Don’t think Rory will be back today either


----------



## fundy (Sep 24, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Assuming this afternoon that Hatton and Fleetwood will play together, Wiesberger will play with Westwood and McIlroy will play with Lowry. And a 2nd round for Rahm and Garcia.
		
Click to expand...

Hovland not Westwood I would think, otherwise makes sense to me


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 24, 2021)

if we are getting battered in foursomes then not much hope for us.


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 24, 2021)

nickjdavis said:



			if we are getting battered in foursomes then not much hope for us.
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking the same - foursomes is supposed to be our strength 🙄


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 24, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Not today but definitely tomorrow
He’s playing better than Rory from what we’ve seen
Don’t think Rory will be back today either
		
Click to expand...

This
Everyone is talking as if McIlroy is on fire and being let down by Poulter, but it is the other way round, as I said earlier, Poulter sucks and the one who should be shouldering the responsibility is actually even worse.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 24, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			This
Everyone is talking as if McIlroy is on fire and being let down by Poulter, but it is the other way round, as I said earlier, Poulter sucks and the one who should be shouldering the responsibility is actually even worse.
		
Click to expand...

Rory has the ability to turn it round. Especially in BB where he can let loose.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 24, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Hope not. He should not be anywhere near the playing team.
		
Click to expand...

Not his fault Harrington felt he had to pick him.

Blame poor play throughout the year from guys like Rose, Molinari among the established players, what happened to Thomas Pieters who was going to be a superstar? 
The likes of Rob MacIntyre for example didn't quite kick on enough so this is very much a team in transition.

Anyone playing half decent this morning is playing 5 times....


----------



## howbow88 (Sep 24, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Assuming this afternoon that Hatton and Fleetwood will play together, Wiesberger will play with Westwood and *McIlroy *will play with Lowry. And a 2nd round for Rahm and Garcia.
		
Click to expand...

I'm available instead. Fair chance I'll do a better job


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2021)

Rory wins a hole after junking one in the cabbage...there's hope


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 24, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Rory has the ability to turn it round. Especially in BB where he can let loose.
		
Click to expand...

Rory actually has the ability to be the stand-out player of his generation. Nobody, including Rory himself, has any idea why he isn't.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 24, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			I'm available instead. Fair chance I'll do a better job 

Click to expand...

Surprised you didn't play you way onto the team in the 1st place


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 24, 2021)

It’s a very strange atmosphere so far for a Ryder Cup. Maybe the limit on European fans isn’t helping, and the golf produced by Europe has been largely very average, but it just seems very flat and uninspiring so far.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 24, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			This
Everyone is talking as if McIlroy is on fire and being let down by Poulter, but it is the other way round, as I said earlier, Poulter sucks and the one who should be shouldering the responsibility is actually even worse.
		
Click to expand...

Who said McIlroy was on fire?


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 24, 2021)

Love Garcia right now. Come on Spain


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 24, 2021)

Poulter and Rory, can they do it of are they just teasing us?


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 24, 2021)

That was stunning from Speith


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 24, 2021)

Is it my tv or everybody’s 
Speith does an amazing shot and no sound to here the cheers


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Is it my tv or everybody’s
Speith does an amazing shot and no sound to here the cheers
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, you hear the cheering just start and then they cut the sound. Weird.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 24, 2021)

Screenshot the scoreboard just now, could be the last time Europe are in the lead...


----------



## Boomy (Sep 24, 2021)

That looks fun


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm afraid the old guard except Garcia haven't really performed this session.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 24, 2021)

Sure


Boomy said:



			That looks fun

View attachment 38633

Click to expand...

 Familiar with that shot, 4th at Silloth 🤣


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2021)

Am I right in thinking that, for a while, Sergio had more RC points than the entire US team combined?


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 24, 2021)

Step forward all of those people who are going to choose Lee Westwood to make a putt for your life.

No takers then.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2021)

Might as well give the trophy to the USA now then if reading the thread - it’s done and dusted 🙄


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2021)

Bearing in mind Rory and Poults were 5 down after 5, losing 5&3 shows a bit of fight if nothing else.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Might as well give the trophy to the USA now then if reading the thread - it’s done and dusted 🙄
		
Click to expand...

I like a bit of tongue in cheek, and you know as well as I do that past years have often dispelled the myth that they can't play foursomes, and we always get stuffed at 4BBB.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 24, 2021)

If Ole Gunnar Solskjaer was the European Ryder Cup captain, he'd just select the same 4 pairings for today's foursomes  

At least Harrington will find it easier to give everyone a game before the singles, easy to drop people and mix pairings


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 24, 2021)

Ah well, Tyrell to the rescue this afternoon.

Off to walk the dog before the next session.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			I like a bit of tongue in cheek, and you know as well as I do that past years have often dispelled the myth that they can't play foursomes, and we always get stuffed at 4BBB.
		
Click to expand...

I think since 2006 we have been behind every time bar Medinah - 3-1 at Paris I think it was. Always seem to have a few have stinkers to start


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Might as well give the trophy to the USA now then if reading the thread - it’s done and dusted 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Or people are just discussing the Ryder cup on a golf forum & Europe not started too good 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Whydowedoit (Sep 24, 2021)

Would quite fancy Justin Rose & Alex Noren coming in this afternoon! The US have outplayed us at our apparent strength. They played really well. Glad I'm not stuck down the left on the the 17th. At least we have one point!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2021)

Whydowedoit said:



			Would quite fancy Justin Rose & Alex Noren coming in this afternoon! The US have outplayed us at our apparent strength. They played really well. Glad I'm not stuck down the left on the the 17th. At least we have one point!
		
Click to expand...

The apparent strength at foursomes is a bit of myth when looking at the results over the last 6 or so Ryder cups


----------



## ger147 (Sep 24, 2021)

So it's the 2 short hitters and 2 older guys who drop out for Europe. Garcia will be a big miss, he played awesome this morning.


----------



## Boomy (Sep 24, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Sure

Familiar with that shot, 4th at Silloth 🤣
		
Click to expand...

That was way easier than the 4th at Silloth 🤣


----------



## ger147 (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## RichA (Sep 24, 2021)

Hopefully a quick one, without having to hit the Rules forum to display my ignorance and trigger a 6 page argument...
Why did Berger putt before Westwood? His putt looked much closer.


----------



## Curls (Sep 24, 2021)

He should have rested JT not Jordan 🤷🏼 And why rest Colin Morikawa?!

Also breaking up Xander / Cantalay seems dumb 🤷🏼

Padraig throwing the dice. May as well. Guess Sergio has to be rested so fair enough. No issue with those pairings at all. On paper I reckon Stricker is making the errors here but let’s see if Europe are strong enough to capitalise


----------



## Curls (Sep 24, 2021)

RichA said:



			Hopefully a quick one, without having to hit the Rules forum to display my ignorance and trigger a 6 page argument...
Why did Berger putt before Westwood? His putt looked much closer.
		
Click to expand...

Just the camera angle


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 24, 2021)

Curls said:



			He should have rested JT not Jordan 🤷🏼 And why rest Colin Morikawa?!

Also breaking up Xander / Cantalay seems dumb 🤷🏼

Padraig throwing the dice. May as well. Guess Sergio has to be rested so fair enough. No issue with those pairings at all. On paper I reckon Stricker is making the errors here but let’s see if Europe are strong enough to capitalise
		
Click to expand...

Speith missed a few putts he'd never miss, I don't think that's a bad drop, I'd have dropped both of them.

Good captaincy from Padraig giving everyone a game today, a mistake often made by others, Mark James the worst culprit.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 24, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Speith missed a few putts he'd never miss, I don't think that's a bad drop, I'd have dropped both of them.

Good captaincy from Padraig giving everyone a game today, a mistake often made by others, Mark James the worst culprit.
		
Click to expand...

US doing the same i.e. everyone getting a game on Day 1.


----------



## howbow88 (Sep 24, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Step forward all of those people who are going to choose Lee Westwood to make a putt for your life.

No takers then.
		
Click to expand...

What a question - To save your life from 4 ft, would you rather take the putt, or let Westwood have it?


----------



## RichA (Sep 24, 2021)

Curls said:



			Just the camera angle
		
Click to expand...

Stats say USA ball was closer.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 24, 2021)

Don’t like the look of some of those football matches. Another 3 points to the USA. Hope I’m wrong but I only fancy Rahm & Hatton from that.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 24, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Don’t like the look of some of those football matches. Another 3 points to the USA. Hope I’m wrong but I only fancy Rahm & Hatton from that.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, could get battered this afternoon.


----------



## Curls (Sep 24, 2021)

RichA said:



			Stats say USA ball was closer.
		
Click to expand...

Weird. No idea!


----------



## Curls (Sep 24, 2021)

I reckon Tommy and Victor could nick the last match. First pairing will be too strong. Rahm Hatton to win and that leaves Rory Shane. He’ll need to play a lot better than this morning, hopefully he’s comes out with a point to prove and the Irish connection works as well as the Spanish one did earlier 👍🏻


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2021)

Well I reckon the holograms of the pairings is one of the freakiest things I've ever seen.....
Some of them looked like  bobble-heads.....
Just No.....


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 24, 2021)

Curls said:



			He should have rested JT not Jordan 🤷🏼 And why rest Colin Morikawa?!

Also breaking up Xander / Cantalay seems dumb 🤷🏼

Padraig throwing the dice. May as well. Guess Sergio has to be rested so fair enough. No issue with those pairings at all. On paper I reckon Stricker is making the errors here but let’s see if Europe are strong enough to capitalise
		
Click to expand...

Morikawa has had a back injury recently.


----------



## Curls (Sep 24, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Morikawa has had a back injury recently.
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t know that, fair enough so.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 24, 2021)

Well the usual USA excuse for losing that gets trotted out every Solheim and Ryder Cup "we just don't play alternate ball format so much" - yeah like the Europeans play it regularly - can't surely be used after a 3-1 drubbing this morning.

Come on Europe!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 24, 2021)

Nice shout of fore from the usual tit.


----------



## howbow88 (Sep 24, 2021)

We keep hearing that BDC is a really nice guy from many in the press, but him not shouting fore is really, really, not cool.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 24, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			We keep hearing that BDC is a really nice guy from many in the press, but him not shouting fore is really, really, not cool.
		
Click to expand...

Is counting in Paramedics a new form of Stableford?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2021)

Someone else just put one in the crowd..
I'm on mute - are there any shouts?


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 24, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Nice shout of fore from the usual tit.
		
Click to expand...

Looked like that lady was struck on the leg, luckily for her. But a few feet from being really nasty.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 24, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			We keep hearing that BDC is a really nice guy from many in the press, but him not shouting fore is really, really, not cool.
		
Click to expand...

Not one to defend him. 

However, what use would shouting have been there, with a thousand people shouting and screaming?


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 24, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Not one to defend him. 

However, what use would shouting have been there, with a thousand people shouting and screaming?
		
Click to expand...

A shout and raised arms indicating a pulled drive, allowing the gallery at least some chance to take cover, has to be better than simply doing nothing.

I agree all of that may have made no difference, but making no attempt to do anything shows a breathtaking disregard for people who pay good money to watch these superstars play golf.

A real issue for me I’m afraid, whoever does it!


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 24, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			A shout and raised arms indicating a pulled drive, allowing the gallery at least some chance to take cover, has to be better than simply doing nothing.

I agree all of that may have made no difference, but making no attempt to do anything shows a breathtaking disregard for people who pay good money to watch these superstars play golf.

A real issue for me I’m afraid, whoever does it!
		
Click to expand...

It is a real issue. But in this instance shouting was pointless. 

There are marshals there indicating where the ball is going.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2021)

Somewhere between tee and shin the message didn't get through....


----------



## ger147 (Sep 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Somewhere between tee and shin the message didn't get through....
		
Click to expand...

VAR said it was a dive, she was lucky not to get booked.


----------



## fundy (Sep 24, 2021)

No one up in arms for DJ not shouting Fore?


----------



## MarkT (Sep 24, 2021)

Bryson... kick-in eagle


----------



## Backache (Sep 24, 2021)

De Chambeau can hit a decent dive when he's in the mood.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			No one up in arms for DJ not shouting Fore?
		
Click to expand...

Not fashionable


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 24, 2021)

Just incredible BDC
A born crowd pleaser 
Give us more


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			No one up in arms for DJ not shouting Fore?
		
Click to expand...

Shocking wasn’t it.
Might change when someone gets seriously hurt


----------



## StevieT (Sep 24, 2021)

417 Yard Drive!?!? Wow.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			No one up in arms for DJ not shouting Fore?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't he clear everything and everyone?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 24, 2021)

StevieT said:



			417 Yard Drive!?!? Wow.
		
Click to expand...

Was it actually a 417 yard drive or is that just the distance as measured if you followed the fairway to that point? So if you went up the fairway and then turned right at the dogleg to get to Bryson's ball rather than the straight line distance that his ball travelled?


----------



## Mudball (Sep 24, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Was it actually a 417 yard drive or is that just the distance as measured if you followed the fairway to that point? So if you went up the fairway and then turned right at the dogleg to get to Bryson's ball rather than the straight line distance that his ball travelled?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Mudball (Sep 24, 2021)

Cantlay has been a revelation.  Unfortunately Casey seems to have given up.


----------



## Dando (Sep 24, 2021)

The golf is ruining my evening watching the adverts


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2021)

Rory with the same score going the same line


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 24, 2021)

I was really hoping that BDCs ball was going to hit the flag 😂


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 24, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			I was really hoping they BDCs ball was going to hit the flag 😂
		
Click to expand...

That would have been brilliant.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 24, 2021)

Got to say, what an absolutely stunning course, if it was in Scotland it would be ranked #1 in the world.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 24, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			That would have been brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

And then the ref just pulled it out with no effort.


----------



## IanM (Sep 24, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Got to say, what an absolutely stunning course, if it was in Scotland it would be ranked #1 in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of Perrenporth, only easier!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2021)

With only 4 groups on the course we should be seeing lots of shots here but the Telly production is really poor at times


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 24, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Got to say, what an absolutely stunning course, if it was in Scotland it would be ranked #1 in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance. I think it looks horrifically artificial. The bunkers look they’ve been designed by a toddler and a crayon.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			With only 4 groups on the course we should be seeing lots of shots here but the Telly production is really poor at times
		
Click to expand...

Stay positive Phil, positive thoughts, it's going to be a long weekend


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 24, 2021)

He’s right though. There’s only 4 things to watch and they’re getting so much wrong it’s impossible to follow who’s putting out for what score.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 24, 2021)

The TV coverage is pretty poor BUT it's heaps better than they managed for The Solheim Cup.


----------



## NearHull (Sep 24, 2021)

Apologies if this has been discussed.  I haven’t seen any green books - are they banned?


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 24, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Apologies if this has been discussed.  I haven’t seen any green books - are they banned?
		
Click to expand...

It would seem the Americans don’t need them anyway - they are holing some ridiculous yardage.


----------



## AliMc (Sep 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Might as well give the trophy to the USA now then if reading the thread - it’s done and dusted 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Not yet but looks like it might be heading that way 🤔


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 24, 2021)

Brilliant reply by BDC.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 24, 2021)

Great TV with BDC pulling big dog once his pp was in the fairway 👏


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 24, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Great TV with BDC pulling big dog once his pp was in the fairway 👏
		
Click to expand...

I reckon he carried it over 380 yards.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Sep 24, 2021)

This evening is the first Ryder Cup I've really watched and I'm absolutely loving it so far! Crowd might not be to everyone's cup of tea but they're creating a great atmosphere and the players seem to be revelling in it.

Those three tee shots into the par 3 by rahm, Hatton and BDC were outrageous!


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 24, 2021)

Is it just me, or is the course in Tellytubby Land??


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 24, 2021)

Tommy double sheiite 🙈


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 24, 2021)

I've got a horrible feeling those Fleetwood misses might come back to haunt him


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 24, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I've got a horrible feeling those Fleetwood misses might come back to haunt him
		
Click to expand...

They always do, don't they?


----------



## IanM (Sep 24, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			They always do, don't they?
		
Click to expand...

Should be out of sight, will probably lose now


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 24, 2021)

IanM said:



			Should be out of sight, will probably lose now
		
Click to expand...

Somehow I don't think it will have any affect on the result of this year's match.

Damage limitation job already.


----------



## IanM (Sep 24, 2021)

Yep...going to get a right "shoeing" unless a major turnaround tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 24, 2021)

IanM said:



			Yep...going to get a right "shoeing" unless a major turnaround tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

 Poor Paddy is going to be tagged worst Captain in Ryder Cup history at this rate.


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 24, 2021)

The absence of European support is really taking the shine off this for me. Some great golf, mainly from the Americans it must be said, but the European team just seem totally flat and uninspired. So far, as a sporting spectacle, this has not been a good watch.


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 24, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Poor Paddy is going to be tagged worst Captain in Ryder Cup history at this rate.
		
Click to expand...

Nick Faldo takes some beating in that department.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 24, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Nick Faldo takes some beating in that department.
		
Click to expand...

Point being Paddy has a team made up of John Rahm carrying a bunch of badly out of form players who couldn't rediscover their form when most needed.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 24, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Somehow I don't think it will have any affect on the result of this year's match.

Damage limitation job already.
		
Click to expand...

The USA have (generally) performed poorly for years now, with captains without a pair persisting with an underperforming old guard, Tiger, Phil etc. Sticker's picks look to be inspirational and while I would never say never, it doesn't look good.
The thing is it with the pool of sensational young golfers at his disposal it was never going to be too difficult a task.

If nothing else this RC will see the end of Europe's old guard, Poulter, Westwood, Casey et al. The bigger problem is the young replacements are all on the ET where they struggle to gain WR points, while the old guard are on the PGA Tour accruing them while not exactly tearing up tree stumps.

Weisberger is a good example of this. He got on the team in last place via the ET, yet is performing as well as any of them.

The ET need a new plan, more picks, perhaps.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 24, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Point being Paddy has a team made up of John Rahm carrying a bunch of badly out of form players who couldn't rediscover their form when most needed.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of aging talent who creep into the team , the yanks have all the up and coming superstars it seems ..

Johnson is their eldest no?

We have Westwood, Casey, Garcia , poulter all as important parts of our team .. maybe it's one cup too many for them


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2021)

Might be worth giving Rory the day off tomorrow, he'll probably need it. Currently 9 down for his cumulative day's work. 



Golfnut1957 said:



			They always do, don't they?
		
Click to expand...

So, so true. Tommy is the most frustrating player given how well he hits the ball.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 24, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Point being Paddy has a team made up of J*ohn Rahm carrying a bunch of badly out of form players who couldn't rediscover their form when most needed.*

Click to expand...

On reflection is it not a case that many of these Euro players accrued a lot of their points in 2019, pre covid. Which is plenty of time for form to disappear.


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 24, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Point being Paddy has a team made up of John Rahm carrying a bunch of badly out of form players who couldn't rediscover their form when most needed.
		
Click to expand...

I genuinely feel for the European players. With no support to feed off it must be incredibly difficult to rise to the occasion. I genuinely see no way back into this - with no fans to interact with I just don’t see how the likes of Poulter in particular can get out of first gear.

The crowds and the drama make this event what it is. Sorry, but not sure I’ll be watching beyond today.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 24, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Lots of aging talent who creep into the team , the yanks have all the up and coming superstars it seems ..

Johnson is their eldest no?

We have Westwood, Casey, Garcia , poulter all as important parts of our team .. maybe it's one cup too many for them
		
Click to expand...

Although Garcia showed there is life in the old dog yet. Was excellent today. Casey, Westwood and Poulter very poor.

It is just so flat. No spark in the European players, never seen so many missed putts. Some home truths over dinner tonight.

Obviously gotta win both sessions tomorrow and have a great day on Sunday. Almost certain it will be the last we see of Westy, Casey and Poults in Ryder Cup. Meanwhile, McIlroy needs to sort himself out.


----------



## Highslice (Sep 24, 2021)

They could struggle to get 5 points here


----------



## Springveldt (Sep 24, 2021)

At this rate it won’t even be worth watching on Sunday. 

Only one team making any putts.


----------



## simsini (Sep 24, 2021)

I've been watching the Ryder Cup since Brookline and have never seen a European team play so poorly. Completely outplayed in every department. Honestly, McIlroy 10 down for the day! 😳


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2021)

Scoreboard doesnt look good 

Got to hand it to the us players - 20 birdies in Foursomes is just outstanding and they have spent all afternoon sinking putts whilst not many European putts have dropped 

Got to hope Tommy and Hovland hang on and Rahm and Hatton get something from their match


----------



## Backsticks (Sep 24, 2021)

Highslice said:



			They could struggle to get 5 points here 

Click to expand...

I would be still confident they can do that. I just couldnt see them not getting 3 matches in the singles. They are outgunned, but in golf you just wont lose 10 or 11 matches from 12. So assuming a half from Fleetwood now, that would still leave them having as bad a day tomorrow as today, get another 1 1/2, and get the 5 or maybe half more with 3 points from the singles. But yes, 22-6 looks about the limitm and 22 1/2 - 5 1/2 the likely outcome.


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Scoreboard doesnt look good

Got to hand it to the us players - 20 birdies in Foursomes is just outstanding and they have spent all afternoon sinking putts whilst not many European putts have dropped

Got to hope Tommy and Hovland hang on and Rahm and Hatton get something from their match
		
Click to expand...

The only hope to be honest. 5 and a half v 2 and a half after the woeful day would be a result. Fully expect a big fightback in the foursomes tomorrow morning.


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 24, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			I genuinely feel for the European players. With no support to feed off it must be incredibly difficult to rise to the occasion. I genuinely see no way back into this - with no fans to interact with I just don’t see how the likes of Poulter in particular can get out of first gear.

The crowds and the drama make this event what it is. Sorry, but not sure I’ll be watching beyond today.
		
Click to expand...

The women managed it in the Solheim Cup.

Though I have to agree...compared to the Solheim the crowd participation does seem remarkably flat.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 24, 2021)

I wonder if McIlroy will be benched for the foursomes in the morning and if Garcia is up for 36 holes tomorrow, he is badly needed.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I've got a horrible feeling those Fleetwood misses might come back to haunt him
		
Click to expand...

And there it is.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 24, 2021)

Carnage


----------



## ger147 (Sep 25, 2021)

Great putt from Hatton, Rahm didn't deserve to lose today.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 25, 2021)

Just look through the teams 

USA majority top 10 in world

 Us? Hovland promising

Hatton and Fleetwood solid 

Rahm world class 

Rest? Hit Nd miss 

Fitspatrck always looks like a local pro tohe knvkgedy


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 25, 2021)

It'll swing back tomorrow, too much quality in the side. Harrington has some big calls to make though. A bad foursome session and it's goodnight. A good one and it's game on.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 25, 2021)

Hoping for a DVD release shortly called
“Miracle at Whistling Straits” 

🙄


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 25, 2021)

I don't think the Europeans played all that badly. They just got outplayed by better players. 

Big Tony had eight 3s in 13 holes.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Sep 25, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I don't think the Europeans played all that badly. They just got outplayed by better players.

Big Tony had eight 3s in 13 holes.
		
Click to expand...

He was absolutely on fire with the putter.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 25, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Fitspatrck always looks like a local pro tohe knvkgedy
		
Click to expand...

 You can say that again.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			You can say that again.
		
Click to expand...

Lol trying to type during the night feed

Let's try that again 

He always looks like a local pro brought along to make up the numbers


----------



## Boomy (Sep 25, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I don't think the Europeans played all that badly. They just got outplayed by better players.

Big Tony had eight 3s in 13 holes.
		
Click to expand...

They didn’t play too badly at all… they just putted really badly and the USA team putted well.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 25, 2021)

I can't believe Casey is playing again. I never saw him give his partner anything...no fist bumps, no encouragement - nothing. A couple of times Wiesberger walked towards him and Casey just walked off with his caddy.

Or maybe it's just because I don't like him very much!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 25, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I can't believe Casey is playing again. I never saw him give his partner anything...no fist bumps, no encouragement - nothing. A couple of times Wiesberger walked towards him and Casey just walked off with his caddy.

Or maybe it's just because I don't like him very much!
		
Click to expand...

He is an arrogant knob


----------



## Boomy (Sep 25, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I can't believe Casey is playing again. I never saw him give his partner anything...no fist bumps, no encouragement - nothing. A couple of times Wiesberger walked towards him and Casey just walked off with his caddy.

Or maybe it's just because I don't like him very much!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, can’t believe he’s out again although our choices are limited! Hatton will have a sore back carrying him round! Casey is as dull as dishwater, he’s not a team player in my opinion - although Hatton effing and jeffing at him might liven him up a bit 😄


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 25, 2021)

Boomy said:



			They didn’t play too badly at all… they just putted really badly and the USA team putted well.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. It does irk me a little when I see Tommy using that putting style of his.
No wonder he misses so many short ones. How can you swing very short and keep on line with that grip ? 
While the team is over there , perhaps they need to talk to / try L A B putters which allegedly eliminates torque😉?? ( TIC)


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 25, 2021)

The only professional I've met that is as arrogant as Casey is Paul Way.
What an absolute bellend he was.
Would walk off the green and go to the next tee before his opponent had finished putting.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 25, 2021)

Commentators wind me up .
“ it will suit Europe because it’s windy”
Don’t they know they have wind in the USA?
Home advantage is massive, and they just putted better.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 25, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Terrible day for Team Europe and this will be a Ryder Cup to forget unless they get it together today. *Bare minimum they can't afford to lose either session or Sunday will be academic.* Could get embarrassing.

Longer term it's looking worrying with so many European stalwarts on the way out or already gone and not many obvious candidates ready to replace them. Meanwhile the USA have massive strength in depth.
		
Click to expand...

I'm playing this afternoon, I just hope it's not all decided before I get in the clubhouse.

I am however working on the assumption that they can't be as bad as yesterday and consequently all will be well as they give themselves a fighting chance.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 25, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I can't believe Casey is playing again. I never saw him give his partner anything...no fist bumps, no encouragement - nothing. A couple of times Wiesberger walked towards him and Casey just walked off with his caddy.

Or maybe it's just because I don't like him very much!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I’m not a fan.
Not really a fan of Hatton or Poulter either tbh 😬


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 25, 2021)

I've also glossed over this years RC. What with Harrington as Captain and some of his choices I don't see anything but a big loss.


----------



## evemccc (Sep 25, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I've also glossed over this years RC. What with Harrington as Captain and some of his choices I don't see anything but a big loss.
		
Click to expand...

Leaving out Rose is a bit of a wtf thing


----------



## Dando (Sep 25, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Nick Faldo takes some beating in that department.
		
Click to expand...

Captain Birdseye could’ve done better than Faldo


----------



## AliMc (Sep 25, 2021)

So what are the predictions for this mornings foursomes, could be 3-1 to the US again  worryingly


----------



## evemccc (Sep 25, 2021)

Dando said:



			Captain Birdseye could’ve done better than Faldo
		
Click to expand...

Go through the data; none of Faldo’s big players performed as they should have — ie they played extremely poorly

His picks were better than his automatic qualifiers, and better than many of Captains picks

And he was an Away captain. Just like Harrington is


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 25, 2021)

AliMc said:



			So what are the predictions for this mornings foursomes, could be 3-1 to the US again  worryingly
		
Click to expand...

Can the Spanish duo keep up the pace, with a fresh Garcia, probably.
Can Fitzpatrick play any worse or Westy putter any worse, hopefully not, slim chance.
Can Victor and Burnt give us an insight into the future, I think the young guns can surprise us all.
Can Tyrell carry Casey without losing his temper. He's done a pretty good job so far of keeping it in check, but I think this may be a bridge too far.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 25, 2021)

I’m going for another USA 6 - 2 Europe day.

Optimistically I think Europe might be able to scrape around a 4-4 at the very best.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 25, 2021)

evemccc said:



			Go through the data; none of Faldo’s big players performed as they should have — ie they played extremely poorly

His picks were better than his automatic qualifiers, and better than many of Captains picks

And he was an Away captain. Just like Harrington is
		
Click to expand...

The problem with team Faldo was that it was all about him. His presentation at the opening ceremony was cringe worthy and set the tone for one of the most inept performances by a captain anytime, anywhere. 
He was completely out worked, outflanked and out thought by Azinger.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 25, 2021)

Score doesn't surprise me to be honest. Too many players in very average form and in my humble opinion some wrong pairings,especially Poulter/McIlroy. One drives it an average of 320, the other 285. Hands up who wants to hit their approaches an extra 35 yards than usual round a 7300 yard course? Rory should have gone with someone who drove it a similar distance but hits better iron approaches. I'd have picked Hatton. 

That said golf is funny and it only takes a few good putts and things can turn around. I wouldn't put much money on it, but you never know...

Today... I'd have split Garcia and Rahm up on the basis that they're both playing very well and you're diluting your chances of getting the extra points required by playing them together for just the one. Plus you're in effect strengthening two other pairings. It's a risk but down by 4 shots needs one or two.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 25, 2021)

Foursomes today I'd have picked

Rahm/Hovland

Garcia/Lowry

Wiesberger/Fleetwood

McIlroy/Hatton

I wouldn't have dropped Rory on the basis he's unlikely to play badly three rounds running.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 25, 2021)

Right decision to bench rory this morning.  Hes not steady enough to play foursomes. 

Keep him fresh for the afternoon and tell him to go hunt birdies in the afternoon with a partner to back him up.


----------



## pool888 (Sep 25, 2021)

Barking_Mad said:



			Foursomes today I'd have picked

Rahm/Hovland

Garcia/Lowry

Hovland/Fleetwood

McIlroy/Hatton

I wouldn't have dropped Rory on the basis he's unlikely to play badly three rounds running.
		
Click to expand...

Viktor's going to be busy. 😉


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 25, 2021)

pool888 said:



			Viktor's going to be busy. 😉
		
Click to expand...

I think he can do it! OK, OK... 

Wiesberger/Fleetwood 

🤗


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 25, 2021)

I would have gone
Rahm Garcia
Rahm Garcia
Rahm Garcia
Rahm Garcia

Yes busy but a good chance for 4 points.
Pairings look worrying but have to be optimistic


----------



## Imurg (Sep 25, 2021)

Perfect start...........


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 25, 2021)

I didn’t think it humanly possible for Europe to play any worse today than they did yesterday. On the evidence so far, I was wrong.

If Mrs BB is intent on watching Strictly this evening I might actually give in and pass her the remote.

It’s almost as bad as watching United under Mourinho.


----------



## TigerBear (Sep 25, 2021)

This could be a complete embarrassment.

Genuinely fear for us here.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 25, 2021)

When and where is the next Ryder cup in Europe?


----------



## Mudball (Sep 25, 2021)

TigerBear said:



			This could be a complete embarrassment.

Genuinely fear for us here.
		
Click to expand...

Who were our captains pick? Why did he pick them? Old boys or merit?


----------



## fundy (Sep 25, 2021)

Mudball said:



			When and where is the next Ryder cup in Europe?
		
Click to expand...

Rome 2023


----------



## fundy (Sep 25, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Who were our captains pick? Why did he pick them? Old boys or merit?
		
Click to expand...

Lowry - was next on the list
Garcia/Poulter - 2 of the best Ryder Cup records and signs of form recently on PGA tour


----------



## Imurg (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm beginning to think Fragger's idea of Hatton withdrawing because he's not playing well may have some merit after all...


----------



## Highslice (Sep 25, 2021)

Can they start using the WHS for the rest of the weekend?


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 25, 2021)

I've no idea how Casey has started all 3. Every time I've seen him he's stuck it in the rubbish


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 25, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I've no idea how Casey has started all 3. Every time I've seen him he's stuck it in the rubbish
		
Click to expand...

I was about to say exact same thing. Just got in from golf, and saw Casey was playing again. He was awful yesterday, and he is never going to be a player who would provide any spark to Europe. Might as well just played Rory, hope he sinks a few birdies and gets pumped up.


----------



## Highslice (Sep 25, 2021)

Almost feel like Casey and Hatton need to concede just to get out of there and stop DJ and Morikawa getting even more confident with their games and the conditions


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 25, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Sergio! I think that was my first "YES" shout of the week! 

Click to expand...

It was my second. My first was when Sergio holed a putt yesterday and did is little fist pump. I'd have Sergio in my team anyday ahead of Casey. 

No way will Casey be playing this afternoon.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 25, 2021)

The top match is first class from both pairs again and Hovland and Wiesberger going along very nicely.


----------



## MarkT (Sep 25, 2021)

Easy to say in hindsight but not sure where this Hatton-Casey pairing has come from? All the stats from 2018 pointed to them being a fourball team, today they've had three incredible breaks and are still four down. Seems a huge waste having Fleetwood not playing any foursomes, he's in our top 3 ball strikers


----------



## TigerBear (Sep 25, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Who were our captains pick? Why did he pick them? Old boys or merit?
		
Click to expand...

Apart from Poulter the captain's picks have been fine.

Good run being put together here.

Let's take advantage!


----------



## TigerBear (Sep 25, 2021)

Also why are they calling it the 2020 RC?

it was postponed, all subsequent RC's will be in odd years, will it be called the 2022 RC in 2023? haha.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 25, 2021)

Justin Thomas is getting right on my nerves...finally gets a putt in for a par and he goes ballistic...ass!


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 25, 2021)

I think if JT wasn’t a player and he was a fan he’d be one of the muppets shouting Mash potato.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 25, 2021)

TigerBear said:



			Also why are they calling it the 2020 RC?

it was postponed, all subsequent RC's will be in odd years, will it be called the 2022 RC in 2023? haha.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon because they'd already produced millions of pounds worth of merchandise with the Ryder Cup 2020 logo. 

They did the same for the Euros earlier in year.


----------



## MarkT (Sep 25, 2021)

Berger is always fun to watch, enjoy watching him manoeuvre it about the place. Ideally he'll slide one late on into a juniper bush but I do like him


----------



## TigerBear (Sep 25, 2021)

Hatton and Casey have been really poor today.


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 25, 2021)

I said when we discussed the match at my club yesterday that I thought the big issue was that the USA had nine or so players already in peak form whereas we had no more than four or so, and it has been more or less way so far - noone has really been awful for us, but it has been a steady drip drip away from the first hole.  But yes, at least today it feels like a competition.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 25, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Justin Thomas is getting right on my nerves...finally gets a putt in for a par and he goes ballistic...ass!
		
Click to expand...

We will never know if some of our players would do the same 😚


----------



## Highslice (Sep 25, 2021)

The more i see of Brooksy the more I like BdC


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 25, 2021)

Highslice said:



			The more i see of Brooksy the more I like BdC
		
Click to expand...

Ones becoming pure entertainment the other bit sulky


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 25, 2021)

What's all the fuss about the ball in the bush at the edge of a bunker?
Is he arguing that there may be a root?  
What a palaver!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 25, 2021)

If I break my wrist 

Take a drop then.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 25, 2021)

Highslice said:



			The more i see of Brooksy the more I like BdC
		
Click to expand...

Surprised he's not asking for a 3rd opinion 😀


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 25, 2021)

Well, Brooks or Berger will not be winning that prize for sportsmanship. Whinging to 2 referees because they didn't like the decision.


----------



## TigerBear (Sep 25, 2021)

Koepka thinks potnetial he'll break his wrist? Haha, away you go!

What an idiot.


----------



## TigerBear (Sep 25, 2021)

Oh look, the referees called it perfectly!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 25, 2021)

To be fair, the referee's were spot on !


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 25, 2021)

Brooks now on my list of players who are total tits.


----------



## Highslice (Sep 25, 2021)

Still think Casey and Hatton will lose this but maybe i was too hasty to completely write them off


----------



## ger147 (Sep 25, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Brooks now on my list of players who are total tits.
		
Click to expand...

The comment about breaking his wrist was completely unnecessary. If the lie was that bad, take a penalty drop.


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 25, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Brooks now on my list of players who are total tits.
		
Click to expand...

Your list must be much shorter than mine if he hadn’t made it before😉


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 25, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			Your list must be much shorter than mine if he hadn’t made it before😉
		
Click to expand...

It is getting longer for sure. Weirdly Spieth has slightly moved towards the bottom of it but Thomas, Koepka and Casey moving on up!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 25, 2021)

ger147 said:



			The comment about breaking his wrist was completely unnecessary. If the lie was that bad, take a penalty drop.
		
Click to expand...

I wish the referee had said as much as it was clearly a threat "if I break my wrist brother..." What??!!


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 25, 2021)

Hatton and Casey ham and egging playing uselessly. Not sure that's how ham and egging works lads


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 25, 2021)

Has westwood actually holed a putt this weekend yet? Pretty sure all his "holed" putts were actually gimmes. Not sure I remember seeing him pick the ball out of the hole.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 25, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Has westwood actually holed a putt this weekend yet? Pretty sure all his "holed" putts were actually gimmes. Not sure I remember seeing him pick the ball out of the hole.
		
Click to expand...

That putt for a win was a shocker...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 25, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Has westwood actually holed a putt this weekend yet? Pretty sure all his "holed" putts were actually gimmes. Not sure I remember seeing him pick the ball out of the hole.
		
Click to expand...

A touch unfair on Westwood, at least he is on the course unlike certain others the Captain doesn't trust to send out.


----------



## Springveldt (Sep 25, 2021)

European putting has been absolutely brutal. So many thrown away holes because of it.


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 25, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Surprised he's not asking for a 3rd opinion 😀
		
Click to expand...

I was honestly expecting to hear "don't you know who I am?"


----------



## Highslice (Sep 25, 2021)

Feels like the Americans haven’t played half as well as yesterday and therye still likely to get 3 points this session

dunno what Harrington is supposed to do really, when they still have Bryson, English and Finau to sub on


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 25, 2021)

Highslice said:



			Still think Casey and Hatton will lose this but maybe i was too hasty to completely write them off 

Click to expand...

No you weren't.🙄


----------



## ger147 (Sep 25, 2021)

Will be 3-9 down by the looks of it. I reckon that's match done. The US team are too good not to win from here.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 25, 2021)

Got to hand it to the Yanks, at the pivotal moments they've had all the answers.


----------



## Highslice (Sep 25, 2021)

While I’m here, this europe kit is awful too. Beige uniforms sums it up really!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 25, 2021)

Well it’s fair to say that the US have putted superbly , have used the momentum when it has happened and even when they have dropped behind they have fought back. Not sure if there is much different that Harrington could have done


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 25, 2021)

saving_par said:



			A touch unfair on Westwood, at least he is on the course unlike certain others the Captain doesn't trust to send out.
		
Click to expand...

Not really, he trusted other players yesterday who were rightly criticised. If he doesn't pick Westwood this afternoon, would it be OK to criticise him?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 25, 2021)

Sergio's foursomes record is incredible.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 25, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Will be 3-9 down by the looks of it. I reckon that's match done. The US team are too good not to win from here.
		
Click to expand...

No problem, just win 4-0 in afternoon, game on......


----------



## ger147 (Sep 25, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Sergio's foursomes record is incredible.
		
Click to expand...

Still an awesome player, his 3 wood at 16 was ridiculous.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 25, 2021)

Thats that then...barring a 4-0 this afternoon 
Just got pride to fight for now I'm afraid


----------



## Dando (Sep 25, 2021)

Can we concede now?


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 25, 2021)

I feel desperately sorry for the European rookies. Their first taste of Ryder Cup and they play in front of a totally partisan gallery with little or no European support.

They really must be wondering what all the fuss is about.


----------



## AliMc (Sep 25, 2021)

AliMc said:



			So what are the predictions for this mornings foursomes, could be 3-1 to the US again  worryingly
		
Click to expand...

Sorry guys that was clearly my fault 🤔


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 25, 2021)

Fourballs I'd go for 

Rahm/Hatton 
McIlroy/Casey
Garcia/Lowry 
Hovland/Weisberger 

That's basically your top 4 players for average birdies per round paired with the next four highest. 

You just have to hope they come off and shoot good rounds.


----------



## Springveldt (Sep 25, 2021)

With those 4 balls he’s sent out I can see this ending up 20-8 overall. Going to be 12-4 or even 13-3 overnight.


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 25, 2021)

I've got a selection of strong beer to see me through the evening....I'm sure things will look a lot better when I'm half pissed.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 25, 2021)

McIlroy with Poulter again? That is a brave decision.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 25, 2021)

Barking_Mad said:



			Fourballs I'd go for

Rahm/Hatton
McIlroy/Casey
Garcia/Lowry
Hovland/Weisberger

That's basically your top 4 players for average birdies per round paired with the next four highest.

You just have to hope they come off and shoot good rounds.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm pairing Garcia with Rahm is a mistake. He needs to gamble by splitting them and hoping they both shoot good rounds for an extra point instead of a 'guaranteed' point. That's just no good at this point.


----------



## fundy (Sep 25, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Surprised to see Poulter, to be honest.

Prove us wrong, Poults!
		
Click to expand...

seems participation a big thing this year, all 12 players playing every day of the 3 days it seems!


----------



## Springveldt (Sep 25, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			McIlroy with Poulter again? That is a brave decision.
		
Click to expand...

Brave is not the word I would have used. 

He needed to split Rahm and Garcia as well as we are past the point of no return really. Need to try and grab 2 points between them rather than sticking them together and hoping for one. Rahm is so good you could just check anyone out there with him that is capable of making a couple of birdies. 

Rory and Poulter together again looks like madness.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 25, 2021)

Only covid can save this from being a massive skull dragging defeat....


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 25, 2021)

Springveldt said:



			Brave is not the word I would have used.

He needed to split Rahm and Garcia as well as we are past the point of no return really. Need to try and grab 2 points between them rather than sticking them together and hoping for one. Rahm is so good you could just check anyone out there with him that is capable of making a couple of birdies.

Rory and Poulter together again looks like madness.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, I said the same above. Not saying these pairings cant/won't work, but statistically it makes no sense.

Just pair up your best 4 players for average birdies with the next four and hope they shoot low scores.

That doesn't involve Poulter,nor Fleetwood, although he played well yesterday, minus missed putts.


----------



## Highslice (Sep 25, 2021)

WOAH Lowry.

comeback is on!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 25, 2021)

Shane drives the green on the first - he means business


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 25, 2021)

Lowry drives the green!!!? Hello Europe


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 25, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Surprised to see Poulter, to be honest.

Prove us wrong, Poults!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully both him and Rory play like they can.
Backs against the wall is when at his best.
Need a whitewash to stand any chance tomorrow,albeit a slim one.


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 25, 2021)

Unless it's 3-1 or 4-0 it's over. But a big win in this session and Medinah will be in the USA's minds.


----------



## Springveldt (Sep 25, 2021)

Americans just keep making putts.


----------



## Highslice (Sep 25, 2021)

Thing is - shots like that and tap-in birdies aren’t even enough to win holes, so I can’t see how Europe get anywhere close to coming back, even if they play fantastically well from here on


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 25, 2021)

In other news, the Mrs is delighted that the conflict between the Ryder Cup and Strictly is no longer so contentious...


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 25, 2021)

Bryson back up to number one on your list Amanda? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 25, 2021)

Oh now I'm done - do these Americans have no shame...no style...no class...

Sadly they're better than us at golf. Do we win the fair play award?


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 25, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Bryson back up to number one on your list Amanda? 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

I'm ready to turn over!


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 25, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm ready to turn over!
		
Click to expand...

Thank God there's a travel ban, we were supposed to have forked out £3k to go over and watch this shower


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 25, 2021)

Thing is - he's got a long putter so his point is...apart from being a tit?!


----------



## drdel (Sep 25, 2021)

Can someone turn off McKinley


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 25, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Oh now I'm done - do these Americans have no shame...no style...no class...

Sadly they're better than us at golf. Do we win the fair play award?
		
Click to expand...

No class at all. I simply can’t believe the arrogance - has he never missed a 3-footer, because it was at least that?

What a grade one bell.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 25, 2021)

To be honest that’s as low as it can go with BDC
No class ,no respect for the opposition or the competition.
Won’t be winning any Jack/ Tony award.


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 25, 2021)

All about the 2025 Ryder Cup in New York and 'Bedlum at Bethpage" will be the best Ryder Cup ever  Probably more Europeans than Americans for that one and a tasty atmosphere.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 25, 2021)

Anyone doing anything new on Sunday.. I might go and fill petrol… better way to spend 4 hours..


----------



## Imurg (Sep 25, 2021)

Is it my imagination or are we starting to hole some putts..?


----------



## howbow88 (Sep 25, 2021)

4LEX said:



			All about the 2025 Ryder Cup in New York and 'Bedlum at Bethpage" will be the best Ryder Cup ever  Probably more Europeans than Americans for that one and a tasty atmosphere.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty will hate it, but a proper hostile atmosphere is great. It makes winning even better.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 25, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Anyone doing anything new on Sunday.. I might go and fill petrol… better way to spend 4 hours..
		
Click to expand...

I told the wife, just for once,  not to invite the grandchildren for dinner and not to invite anyone over, golf all day. I was a bit disappointed about missing the Russian GP and the North London derby, but still it's the Ryder Cup.
It was looking as if those two events were back on the schedule, but now it looks as if Europe are going all out to change my schedule back to the golf. I have no idea what I'll be watching.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 25, 2021)

I still think we can pull it back.
But then, I never give up, even if I'm four down after four...🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 25, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I still think we can pull it back.
But then, I never give up, even if I'm four down after four...🤔🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

What about 4 down after 15?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 25, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I still think we can pull it back.
But then, I never give up, even if I'm four down after four...🤔🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

That’s the spirit 💪😂😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 25, 2021)

I think we need a 4-0 whitewash in this session to have a chance...come on boys!


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Is it my imagination or are we starting to hole some putts..?
		
Click to expand...

Or are they starting to miss


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm praying to the golfing deities for Nick Doughty to say something negative about someone, anything, anyone. Please just once let him say xxxxxx sucks, just once.


----------



## IanM (Sep 25, 2021)

Does Brys' get a gimme birdie from out of the Lake?


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 25, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			I'm praying to the golfing deities for Nick Doughty to say something negative about someone, anything, anyone. Please just once let him say xxxxxx sucks, just once.
		
Click to expand...

Hatton been shocking, had a chance to shine with relatively easy approach, pulls it into bunker. Dougherty says he has played some great stuff yesterday, and he will have his chance to shine. Nick, he just had a chance to shine and fluffed his lines, worth a mention.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 25, 2021)

McIlroy needs to remove the hat.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 25, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441867234817699843


----------



## howbow88 (Sep 25, 2021)

On Nick Dougherty - I think he is just a nice, positive guy. 

I like him as the lead presenter.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 25, 2021)

Does Poulter have a "not at this address" costume for tomorrow night?


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 25, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441867234817699843

Click to expand...

In years to come they will look back at that moment and think, "was that really me".


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 25, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			On Nick Dougherty - I think he is just a nice, positive guy.

I like him as the lead presenter.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Di, but a little balance would be nice. After all you are married to him


----------



## howbow88 (Sep 25, 2021)

I just would rather people be themselves. Dougherty seems to be a decent bloke and perhaps he is a bit too glass half full, but it would be very obvious if he started saying more negative things just because it arguably makes a discussion point for TV.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 25, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			I just would rather people be themselves. Dougherty seems to be a decent bloke and perhaps he is a bit too glass half full, but it would be very obvious if he started saying more negative things just because it arguably makes a discussion point for TV.
		
Click to expand...

I only wanted him to do it once, not change his whole personality.


----------



## howbow88 (Sep 25, 2021)

Maybe he has never said anything negative in his entire life


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Sep 25, 2021)

Mcilroy is so frustrating.


----------



## Boomy (Sep 25, 2021)

A high percentage of the USA “fans” are nothing short of cretins! It is  impossible to ignore, I honestly don’t know how the players can zone it out. 🤪 Neanderthals.


----------



## CliveW (Sep 25, 2021)

Is anyone else experiencing problems with the picture on Sky TV?


----------



## MarkT (Sep 25, 2021)

Yes, been a bit of it. Dame Laura sounded like Norman Collier earlier


----------



## Slime (Sep 25, 2021)

Hatton ................ poor.
Rory ................... poor.
The spectators ................... shameless, embarrassing and absolutely devoid of class, just shocking.


----------



## Slime (Sep 25, 2021)

CliveW said:



			Is anyone else experiencing problems with the picture on Sky TV?
		
Click to expand...

Not me.


----------



## howbow88 (Sep 25, 2021)

Spieth's putt


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 25, 2021)

CliveW said:



			Is anyone else experiencing problems with the picture on Sky TV?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, flickers a bit every now and then.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 25, 2021)

Not sure about wearing a hoodie while playing golf. I've got no problem with it in terms of dress sense but with a bit of wind the hood is flapping around while trying to hit a shot.


----------



## drdel (Sep 25, 2021)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Mcilroy is so frustrating.
		
Click to expand...

I wish he'd give up the sloppy shoulders and play positively. He's a lucky guy out there to do his job - get on with it.


----------



## CliveW (Sep 25, 2021)

Picture keeps pixilating on Sky Ryder Cup HD. Switched to Main Event and all seems fine now.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 25, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441848716839714816You don’t get this in football 🤷‍♂️😂


----------



## Boomy (Sep 25, 2021)

Slime said:



			Hatton ................ poor.
Rory ................... poor.
The spectators ................... shameless, embarrassing and absolutely devoid of class, just shocking.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree with this post.


----------



## howbow88 (Sep 25, 2021)

This is great viewing, but so frustrating to see McIlroy and Poulter just get nowhere near the Yanks.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 25, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			No problem Di, but a little balance would be nice. After all you are married to him

Click to expand...

Erm, haven’t they just separated. She may still very much support him though.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Sep 25, 2021)

Now that it's turned into a bit of a contest (finally), the fans are really ramping it up. They are all absolute tools.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 25, 2021)

Hatton has done well to pull his form back, he was big in the doldrums.
Fleetwood has a touch of the Westwood's from 15ft in


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 25, 2021)

Imagine if we didn't have Rahm, we'd have like, zero points.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Sep 25, 2021)

Jon Rahm is magnificent


----------



## Slime (Sep 25, 2021)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Now that it's turned into a bit of a contest (finally), the fans are really ramping it up. *They are all absolute tools.*

Click to expand...

If they're not careful they'll get Slime an infraction!


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 25, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Erm, haven’t they just separated. She may still very much support him though.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know that. Shame.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 26, 2021)

Shane Lowry, take a bow.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 26, 2021)

Great 4 from Lowry, they deserved their point.


----------



## GaryK (Sep 26, 2021)

GET IN THERE SHANE LOWRY!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 26, 2021)

Shane was absolutely superb today. Justified his pick. Carried Hatton at times and practically won a point on his own.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Sep 26, 2021)

That is MEGA from Shane Lowry, what a putt in that situation


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 26, 2021)

McIlroy now 14 down for the week. 😑


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Sep 26, 2021)

Not a single birdie all day for Rory. He should not have featured today, that is dreadful.
Poulter with just 1 birdie as well. Never going to beat DJ and Morikawa scoring like that.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 26, 2021)

Incredible round from Lowry, fantastic to see him justify the place. Hatton has been abysmal today, proving the complete opposite. 

Politer carried Rory today. Embarrassing.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Sep 26, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Poulter made 4 birdies

Agree re Rory, though. He's a shadow of his former self.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies yes I stand corrected. Makes “Rors” look even worse then, many consider Poulter to be past it…


----------



## timd77 (Sep 26, 2021)

Brilliant from Lowry, and a great post round interview. It’s as though he’s been reading this thread with all its negativity and hindsight.


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 26, 2021)

Kaz said:



*Poulter made 4 birdies*

Agree re Rory, though. He's a shadow of his former self.
		
Click to expand...

Rydercup website has the scores mixed up for some of the pairings. - apparently Hatton made that 4 on the last!


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2021)

Michael McEwan @MMcEwanGolf
8m
Europe's singles order:

Jon Rahm
Ron Jahm
J. Rahm
Rahmbo
Jon R
JR
Jonny Rahmbo
J-Ra
The world No.1
The US Open champ
Bilbao's Finest
Señor J


----------



## Springveldt (Sep 26, 2021)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Not a single birdie all day for Rory. He should not have featured today, that is dreadful.
Poulter with just 1 birdie as well. Never going to beat DJ and Morikawa scoring like that.
		
Click to expand...

He didn’t make one either in the four ball yesterday but had that eagle. No birdies in 26 holes and hasn’t even managed to play the 16th this week in 3 games. Shocking.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 26, 2021)

Need to front load the singles, hope we can get some blue on the board early and the Americans bottle it.

McIlroy needs to leave the hat in the locker tomorrow.


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2021)

Brian Wacker  @brianwacker1
1m
Rory, Poulter, Casey, Westwood, Fitzpatrick, Wiesberger are a big, fat 0-14-0 this week.

Thats it in a nutshell sadly


----------



## GaryK (Sep 26, 2021)

Wilson said:



			Need to front load the singles, hope we can get some blue on the board early and the Americans bottle it.

McIlroy needs to leave the hat in the locker tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

So that's the Spaniards taking the first 2 tees....then what?
Europe have struggled across most of the team - even when being "helped" by your partner.


----------



## GaryK (Sep 26, 2021)

No miracles this time round folks.
How about "Whooping at Whistling"?


----------



## Wilson (Sep 26, 2021)

Lowry
Hatton
Casey

erm….


----------



## Wilson (Sep 26, 2021)

GaryK said:



			No miracles this time round folks.
How about "Whooping at Whistling"?
		
Click to expand...

The slaughter by the water.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 26, 2021)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Not a single birdie all day for Rory. He should not have featured today, that is dreadful.
Poulter with just 1 birdie as well. Never going to beat DJ and Morikawa scoring like that.
		
Click to expand...

In hindsight he shouldn't have played, but I'm pretty sure any captain would have put him out there, at least for the fourballs. Firstly, there are too many out of form Europeans to simply bench McIlroy. Secondly, out of those out of form.Europeans, McIlroy has the game to potentially provide a spark if he starts sinking birdies, so a risk worth taking.

For me, the big mistake was pairing him with Poulter. Their personalities are so different, McIlroy is low in confidence, Poulter is intense. Even  during miracle at Meddinah, Rory was a gobsmacked passenger while Poults had the last few holes of his life.

Pairing Rory with an easy going guy like Fleetwood might have been better. I think they'd both be more comfortable playing with each other, feel more supported and less under pressure when a shot goes wrong. If I hit a bad shot playing with Poults, I could feel his eyes burning into back of my head.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Does Poulter have a "not at this address" costume for tomorrow night?
		
Click to expand...

Such a shame, because he would have been most peoples choice as a Captain's pick based on his past heroics. Certainly mine.


----------



## howbow88 (Sep 26, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			In hindsight he shouldn't have played, but I'm pretty sure any captain would have put him out there, at least for the fourballs. Firstly, there are too many out of form Europeans to simply bench McIlroy. Secondly, out of those out of form.Europeans, McIlroy has the game to potentially provide a spark if he starts sinking birdies, so a risk worth taking.

For me, the big mistake was pairing him with Poulter. Their personalities are so different, McIlroy is low in confidence, Poulter is intense. Even  during miracle at Meddinah, Rory was a gobsmacked passenger while Poults had the last few holes of his life.

Pairing Rory with an easy going guy like Fleetwood might have been better. I think they'd both be more comfortable playing with each other, feel more supported and less under pressure when a shot goes wrong. If I hit a bad shot playing with Poults, I could feel his eyes burning into back of my head.
		
Click to expand...

He was pretty poor when he played with Lowry too though, who comes across as a ridiculously supportive bloke.

He's just had a dreadful week. I am very surprised that he is going out first though... Our chances of a tie must be 5%, if that. The only possible way to get back into this is getting early points.

Somehow, I don't think McIlroy is the answer...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 26, 2021)

Not sure why Rory is first out V Xander Soufflé,
Surely you need to start with someone who  is in form and can kick start the momentum, rather than a busted flush,

I’d have him in match 10 or 11 coz it probably won’t matter by then


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 26, 2021)

MATCH 1 

11.04am
Xander Schauffele vs Rory McIlroy


MATCH 2 

11.15am
Patrick Cantlay vs Shane Lowry

MATCH 3 

11.26am
Scottie Scheffler vs Jon Rahm

MATCH 4 

11.37am
Bryson DeChambeau vs Sergio Garcia 

MATCH 5 

11.48am
Collin Morikawa vs Viktor Hovland

MATCH 6 

11.59am
Dustin Johnson vs Paul Casey


MATCH 7 

12.10pm
Brooks Koepka vs Bernd Wiesberger

MATCH 8 

12.21pm
Tony Finau vs Ian Poulter

MATCH 9 

12.32pm
Justin Thomas vs Tyrrell Hatton

MATCH 10 

12.43pm
Harris English vs Lee Westwood

MATCH 11 

12.54pm
Jordan Spieth vs Tommy Fleetwood


MATCH 12 

1.05pm
Daniel Berger vs Matt Fitzpatrick


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2021)

Matches 4 & 8 are going to be crackers.......
Glued to the set time.
Go lads, go!!


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 26, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			MATCH 1

11.04am
Xander Schauffele vs Rory McIlroy


MATCH 2

11.15am
Patrick Cantlay vs Shane Lowry

MATCH 3

11.26am
Scottie Scheffler vs Jon Rahm

MATCH 4

11.37am
Bryson DeChambeau vs Sergio Garcia

MATCH 5

11.48am
Collin Morikawa vs Viktor Hovland

MATCH 6

11.59am
Dustin Johnson vs Paul Casey


MATCH 7

12.10pm
Brooks Koepka vs Bernd Wiesberger

MATCH 8

12.21pm
Tony Finau vs Ian Poulter

MATCH 9

12.32pm
Justin Thomas vs Tyrrell Hatton

MATCH 10

12.43pm
Harris English vs Lee Westwood

MATCH 11

12.54pm
Jordan Spieth vs Tommy Fleetwood


MATCH 12

1.05pm
Daniel Berger vs Matt Fitzpatrick
		
Click to expand...

You had me flapping for a minute as our mini Ryder Cup comp won’t finish until 2ish this afty. These are obviously American times, we’re 6 hours behind.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 26, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			He was pretty poor when he played with Lowry too though, who comes across as a ridiculously supportive bloke.

He's just had a dreadful week. I am very surprised that he is going out first though... Our chances of a tie must be 5%, if that. The only possible way to get back into this is getting early points.

Somehow, I don't think McIlroy is the answer...
		
Click to expand...

True , not saying he is guaranteed to find form with Fleetwood, just that I think it more likely than with Poults. 

If someone like Westy or Casey played in fourballs instead of McIlroy, and continued their poor form and lost, no doubt many would be critical and say McIlroy should have been picked, as his ability and potential to light things up if things go his way are our best hope.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 26, 2021)

Some good and interesting matches there.  Europe still has a chance, although slim.


----------



## CliveW (Sep 26, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			These are obviously American times, we’re 6 hours behind.
		
Click to expand...

We're 6 hours ahead.


----------



## MarkT (Sep 26, 2021)

If the Europe singles revival doesn’t come off I’d like:

- DJ to go 5-0-0

- Wiesberger to beat/annihilate Brooksy

-Westwood and Poulter to sign off with a point

- Hatton to beat JT and, as much as I normally like Thomas, ‘chug’ a can of Red Stripe before shaking hands


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 26, 2021)

CliveW said:



			We're 6 hours ahead.  

Click to expand...

Ha! We’re definitely 6 points behind!


----------



## timd77 (Sep 26, 2021)

How are the singles opponents chosen? Is it just a case of the captains picking their teams order and then who you play against is random?


----------



## IanM (Sep 26, 2021)

timd77 said:



			How are the singles opponents chosen? Is it just a case of the captains picking their teams order and then who you play against is random?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. They both hand in a list numbrted 1-12


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2021)

IanM said:



			Yes. They both hand in a list numbrted 1-12
		
Click to expand...

When I used to sort out the singles for the Old Farts I used to put the ones I thought might croak in the first matches.


----------



## Dando (Sep 26, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			When I used to sort out the singles for the Old Farts I used to put the ones I thought might croak in the first matches.
		
Click to expand...

You could’ve sent your whole team out in the first group


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 26, 2021)

Ok, predictions in, there’s going to be a murder.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 26, 2021)

A mountain that climb


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Ok, predictions in, there’s going to be a murder.

View attachment 38666

Click to expand...

I think not.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 26, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Ok, predictions in, there’s going to be a murder.

View attachment 38666

Click to expand...

I can see Finau and Poulter shaking hands on the 13th


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 26, 2021)

There’s no way Harrington put Rory out first,Rorys asked to go out first,and fair play to Rory for stepping up especially after his performances,he must feel he has something to prove to himself and his team (which of course he has.
After Lowrys heroics yesterday I think he will be shot mentally.
Brilliant performance from him.
Just feel looking at the draw we can’t win especially the back end we look very vulnerable.


----------



## pool888 (Sep 26, 2021)

Need to win the first 5 (which is unlikely but not impossible giving the pairings) then hope the US collapse under the pressure of a comeback. However even if we did somehow win the first 5 I just can't see the quality coming behind them to complete the job. The bookies have the US at 1/50 to win, which is probably about right.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441791655951147008


----------



## IanM (Sep 26, 2021)

Strewth,  it'll be all over before Countryfile starts!


----------



## drdel (Sep 26, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			There’s no way Harrington put Rory out first,Rorys asked to go out first,and fair play to Rory for stepping up especially after his performances,he must feel he has something to prove to himself and his team (which of course he has.
After Lowrys heroics yesterday I think he will be shot mentally.
Brilliant performance from him.
Just feel looking at the draw we can’t win especially the back end we look very vulnerable.
		
Click to expand...

He wants to get home early, he looks as if he'd rather be anywhere than playing golf. 

If the result was based on waist measurements Europe would win easily...


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2021)

Dando said:



			You could’ve sent your whole team out in the first group
		
Click to expand...

You cheeky sod!!!
We had defibrillators and everything.
😡😡😡😁


----------



## slicer79 (Sep 26, 2021)

Some people in various online articles referencing medinah and the comeback then, I don't think it compares to it. 
A big difference this time I think is the quality of how European team are playing. 
At medinah they were losing foursomes & fourballs but the quality of play was high and games were tight. This time the Americas haven't even needed to be at their best to edge out some games 
I'm afraid the result could be wrapped up very early today


----------



## sunshine (Sep 26, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Nick Faldo takes some beating in that department.
		
Click to expand...

I think Darren Clarke was up there too


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 26, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Does Poulter have a "not at this address" costume for tomorrow night?
		
Click to expand...

To be fair he played well yesterday. 4 birdies.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 26, 2021)

pool888 said:



			Need to win the first 5 (which is unlikely but not impossible giving the pairings) then hope the US collapse under the pressure of a comeback. However even if we did somehow win the first 5 I just can't see the quality coming behind them to complete the job. The bookies have the US at 1/50 to win, which is probably about right.
		
Click to expand...

Nice idea but some of the later matches will be over early. Fitzpatrick may be out last but he’ll be lucky to get past the 12th, while a load of matches ahead of him are still in the balance.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 26, 2021)

It would be the greatest win of all time should it happen, probably the greatest come back of all time in any sport. 

Odds are heavily stacked against them but golf provides some funny results and matchplay and the Ryder Cup a different kind of pressure. 

1/50 sounds right though!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2021)

I like Poulter.
Stop picking on him
😢😢🥺🥺


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm not sure the top pairings could have worked out better for Europe.  On a one to one basis you can kind of see it being a good tussle. On their day etc.
The next 6 look like they will need a fair bit of luck to go their way. 

Paint the board blue and make a day of it. 

Fair play to rory for stepping up. He will get crucified by the media if he gets absolutely walloped.


----------



## woofers (Sep 26, 2021)

What are the views on the Nicklaus - Jacklin award ? Is it “old fashioned“ and out of place ? An attempt to keep (?) golfs image as a sort of gentlemen’s agreement sport, where good performance and sportsmanship can exist side by side, in a world where “win at all costs” is the prevailing mentality.
For what it’s worth, based on current performances my nominations would be:
Europe - Lowry, Hovland, Garcia and Rahm
USA - Schauffele, Morikawa and Finau


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2021)

woofers said:



			What are the views on the Nicklaus - Jacklin award ? Is it “old fashioned“ and out of place ? An attempt to keep (?) golfs image as a sort of gentlemen’s agreement sport, where good performance and sportsmanship can exist side by side, in a world where “win at all costs” is the prevailing mentality.
For what it’s worth, based on current performances my nominations would be:
Europe - Lowry, Hovland, Garcia and Rahm
USA - Schauffele, Morikawa and Finau
		
Click to expand...

A bit of a surprise to see Garcia in there. The most petulant little twerp on tour.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 26, 2021)

I don't think we've got a cat in hells chance but will still be watching and hoping until all hope is lost!


----------



## woofers (Sep 26, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			A bit of a surprise to see Garcia in there. The most petulant little twerp on tour.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, but based on this Ryder Cup alone I think he has performed and behaved well enough to be shortlisted. I could exclude Rahm if taking his whining and whinging at other tournaments into account but he has been an example at this event.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 26, 2021)

Hypothetical I know. The best golfer at our Club is 19, plays off +4, nits a drive around 340. How many shots do you think he would need to win a game against one of the US team?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Hypothetical I know. The best golfer at our Club is 19, plays off +4, nits a drive around 340. How many shots do you think he would need to win a game against one of the US team?
		
Click to expand...

25


----------



## slicer79 (Sep 26, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Hypothetical I know. The best golfer at our Club is 19, plays off +4, nits a drive around 340. How many shots do you think he would need to win a game against one of the US team?
		
Click to expand...

Impossible to say but if I had to guess I'd say 8 to 10


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 26, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Hypothetical I know. The best golfer at our Club is 19, plays off +4, nits a drive around 340. How many shots do you think he would need to win a game against one of the US team?
		
Click to expand...

Loads. McIlroy probably would have needed 4 or 5 shots down to his poor form, and I'm guessing McIlroy is still better than the 19 year old at your club. Also, I wonder how the 19 year old would do when thrown into the spotlight of the Ryder Cup and the hostile crowd.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 26, 2021)

woofers said:



			What are the views on the Nicklaus - Jacklin award ? Is it “old fashioned“ and out of place ? An attempt to keep (?) golfs image as a sort of gentlemen’s agreement sport, where good performance and sportsmanship can exist side by side, in a world where “win at all costs” is the prevailing mentality.
For what it’s worth, based on current performances my nominations would be:
Europe - Lowry, Hovland, Garcia and Rahm
USA - Schauffele, Morikawa and Finau
		
Click to expand...

A waste of time, I just do not see the point of it.


----------



## bainesy1us (Sep 26, 2021)

We have zero chance. Itll be over in 6 matches i think. The US are far too good and we have too many players out of form.  We need some young blood coming through in Europe that can challenge and win majors and replace the old guard. Westy and Poulter et el have been incredible for us but their time is up.


----------



## IanM (Sep 26, 2021)

Trying to suss who has played worse... our Ryder Cup side, or Spurs!🤣


----------



## Imurg (Sep 26, 2021)

And so it begins......


----------



## IainP (Sep 26, 2021)

On the assumption a bit of blue appears just to raise a sniff of hope, at what time (BST) are you predicting the hope is snuffed out?


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 26, 2021)

NEWS FLASH: McIlroy got a birdie, and the US missed a short putt


----------



## Dando (Sep 26, 2021)

Cantlay looks like he should be an actuary 😴


----------



## timd77 (Sep 26, 2021)

Dando said:



			Cantlay looks like he should be an actuary 😴
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, I just said I think he looks like he should be doing your MOT!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 26, 2021)

Dando said:



			Cantlay looks like he should be an actuary 😴
		
Click to expand...

He actually looks very similar to a guy that stacks the veg shelves in our Tesco....


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2021)

We're off. Just remember, I didn't write the boys off...
😁😁😁


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 26, 2021)

Good start. Have the USA had their names on the back of jumpers all week 

Edit - what has Rory just done there??


----------



## Imurg (Sep 26, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Good start. Have the USA had their names on the back of jumpers all week 

Click to expand...

At least they didn't get their names embroidered onto the backs of their rainsuits like they did at Celtic Manor - had to raid the Pro shop for spares..


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			At least they didn't get their names embroidered onto the backs of their rainsuits like they did at Celtic Manor - had to raid the Pro shop for spares..

Click to expand...

shouldve had them on their wellies at Celtic Manor!!!!


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2021)

You've just got to love Bryson, what an opening tee shot!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 26, 2021)

Slime said:



			You've just got to love Bryson, what an opening tee shot!
		
Click to expand...

My disdain for him knows no bounds. His antics on the first tee - complete arrogant tit (and that's being polite).


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2021)

The crowd are being awful already.
Wasn't expecting such a lack of class and lack of respect for the game until much later on.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 26, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Scottie's having a worldie!
		
Click to expand...

The phrase " when he wins the floodgates will open" gets used a lot but with Scottie...I think they may be right.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 26, 2021)

Scheffler single handedly buggering up my accumulator here! Rahm must be sick of winning practically all the points though to be fair.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 26, 2021)

Some of the elevated cameras seem to be attracting more bugs than all the midges in Scotland put together 😂


----------



## Highslice (Sep 26, 2021)

Is coverage always like this?

I haven’t seen finau or poulter at all yet, in anything other than the top 3 matches they literally only show the Americans making putts to win holes.

doesn’t exactly make it exciting when out of nowhere they suddenly switch to Koepa with a 20 footer…


----------



## Imurg (Sep 26, 2021)

I know they're supposed to be hazards but why are there tree branches draped almost at sand level in the bunker Hovland was just in..?


----------



## Curls (Sep 26, 2021)

hang on did Cantalays balls not go straight in the water?!?!


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2021)

Curls said:



			Hang on, did Cantlay's ball not go straight into the water?!?!
		
Click to expand...

It did on my telly!!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 26, 2021)

Let's be realistic  - we're obviously going to lose but....

What European final score would you be happy with given the state of most of our players games?

I'll be happy if we reach double figures..


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Let's be realistic  - we're obviously going to lose but....

What European final score would you be happy with given the state of most of our players games?

I'll be happy if we reach double figures..
		
Click to expand...

Win this session. 16-12 if my maths is right!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 26, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Win this session. 16-12 if my maths is right!
		
Click to expand...

I said realistic not optimistic


----------



## paddyc (Sep 26, 2021)

Sergio so far off line he's in the next state


----------



## Dando (Sep 26, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Shot tracer broken?
		
Click to expand...

Was it ever working properly?


----------



## Mudball (Sep 26, 2021)

Is it over yet?


----------



## IainP (Sep 26, 2021)

Probably a bit late, Garcia v Bryson match is on you tube


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2021)

paddyc said:



			Sergio so far off line he's in the next state
		
Click to expand...


Weve all been there Pat  well some of us have


----------



## paddyc (Sep 26, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Is it over yet?
		
Click to expand...

It was over yesterday  mate


----------



## AliMc (Sep 26, 2021)

slicer79 said:



			Impossible to say but if I had to guess I'd say 8 to 10
		
Click to expand...

10 - 12 if playing a European 
14 - 15 if playing an American


----------



## Crow (Sep 26, 2021)

It's not pretty.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 26, 2021)

There is a really interesting looking programme called "The Last Mountain" on BBC 2 at 21:00. It has nothing to do with golf, which of course at the present is ideal.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 26, 2021)

Where has today's Rory been all week?


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 26, 2021)

That wasn't very pleasant to watch.


----------



## IanM (Sep 26, 2021)

Eek.  Poor Rory …turn that camera off


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 26, 2021)

What happened? I've stopped watching...


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 26, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			What happened? I've stopped watching...
		
Click to expand...

He cried during his interview. He was gutted at not having done better this week.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 26, 2021)

What the hell was Casey doing? He swung the club so slowly!


----------



## davie24 (Sep 26, 2021)

IanM said:



			Eek.  Poor Rory …turn that camera off
		
Click to expand...

Showed he does really care,even after a poor couple of days.


----------



## IanM (Sep 26, 2021)

Sometimes you just got to put your hand up and say you were stuffed by stronger team who played better…


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 26, 2021)

Take your pick.

Sky interviewed Rory, and he could stop crying, or apologising.

Then we had to watch Casey flub a chip 6 inches.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 26, 2021)

Just read a piece where someone said Harrington is the OGS Of golf. I couldn’t of put it better.


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2021)

Great interview from Rory, I'm so glad he won today.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 26, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Was a weird one, seemed to just quit on it
		
Click to expand...

I mean, it sums Casey up really. Not my favourite player


----------



## Dando (Sep 26, 2021)

At least Bryson won’t get the winning point


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 26, 2021)

I can't see the result being much different next time given the depth of tallent the USA has.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 26, 2021)

We should set the course up in Europe next time to try and mitigate the natural advantage the US team will have...


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 26, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			He cried during his interview. He was gutted at not having done better this week.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it. Bless him. At least he really does care. Can't imagine Casey shedding a tear.


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Just read a piece where someone said Harrington is the OGS Of golf. I couldn’t of put it better.
		
Click to expand...


lol, if only he had Oles resources


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 26, 2021)

How many will be  watching the last match to the end? I will not.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 26, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			How many will be  watching the last match to the end? I will not.
		
Click to expand...

I stopped watching about an hour ago...too much to bear


----------



## Imurg (Sep 26, 2021)

The Postman seems to be delivering his bit.....


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			How many will be  watching the last match to the end? I will not.
		
Click to expand...

its this or american rugby, yep ill be watching


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The Postman seems to be delivering his bit.....
		
Click to expand...

And just like the Royal Mail. Delivering too late.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Just read a piece where someone said Harrington is the OGS Of golf. I couldn’t of put it better.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a comparison wide of the mark - I don’t think it would have mattered who was captain this time


----------



## chrisd (Sep 26, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			I mean, it sums Casey up really. Not my favourite player
		
Click to expand...

I believe hes universally know on tour as Alf = Arrogant little f


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 26, 2021)

How can Garcia leave a must make putt 4ft short? I'm no pro golfer but even I know that a putt that doesn't reach the hole has a 0% chance of dropping.


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 26, 2021)

Beaten by the better team, no doubt. Anyone else looking forward to seeing Justin Thomas taken down a peg or ten in Rome? What a tool.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 26, 2021)

Anyone blaming Harrington for this is quite simply thick as mince 

Ceptics are just a notch above this year. 

Worrying for Rome.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 26, 2021)

Hopefully Hovland gets his birdie on 18 for a half. He has played well today, doesn't deserve to lose.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 26, 2021)

Pub quiz question in a few years..
Who missed a putt to win the RC but still won it?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Pub quiz question in a few years..
Who missed a putt to win the RC but still won it?
		
Click to expand...

Old Tom Morris?


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2021)

Anyone missing Captain America still? or Phil and his calves? BillyHo? Stricker and his team been utterly excellent, albeit with a very very deep resource pool

Congrats to the US, been far too good, and not dislikeable enough!


----------



## ger147 (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice to see DJ get his 5 out of 5, he was awesome from start to finish 👍🏻


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 26, 2021)

Good to see those that wrote off Poulter being proved wrong. Undefeated in Ryder Cup singles over his career is quite some record. Especially with many saying he wouldn't get past hole 12 today.


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2021)

I just get the feeling that it still feels far more important to the Europeans than it does to the Americans.
Win, lose or draw.


----------



## IainP (Sep 26, 2021)

Slime said:



			I just get the feeling that it still feels far more important to the Europeans than it does to the Americans.
Win, lose or draw.
		
Click to expand...

Euro tinted glasses?


----------



## IainP (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm rooting for Fitzpatrick to sneak a half
🤞


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 26, 2021)

Great to see Poulter go out on a good note for everything he's given Europe over the years.

Captain for New York in 2025.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 26, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Good to see those that wrote off Poulter being proved wrong. Undefeated in Ryder Cup singles over his career is quite some record. Especially with many saying he wouldn't get past hole 12 today.
		
Click to expand...

What, by winning a match that didn't mean anything? 

Sign him up for the next one now. 

He was shocking when it mattered.


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2021)

IainP said:



			Euro tinted glasses?
		
Click to expand...

No, just what I'm seeing.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 26, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			What, by winning a match that didn't mean anything?

Sign him up for the next one now.

He was shocking when it mattered.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't his fault that his match didn't mean anything. What more could he have done than win his point today? He played some decent golf yesterday while carrying McIlroy round in the four balls.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The Postman seems to be delivering his bit.....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah 3 days too late. He should be called Yodelman because they're feckin useless too😉


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2021)

Some real legends of European Ryder Cups will have prob played their last

Westwood
Poulter 
Garcia 
Casey

Some outstanding players in Ryder Cups over the years


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 26, 2021)

Not really bothered to be honest, I had binned this or pigeon holed it as null and void. Actually most of the American home ones, are just a waste of time. They over use home advantage and the crowd is annoying.. 

The American side is good and the US tour is the “main” tour, but that doesn’t mean it’s the best or actually offers up the variety that makes golf the difficult or challenging game it is .. 
I reckon they would all be rather embarrassed playing some club course where the greens are like porridge and the fox has had a wet dump in the bunker.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 26, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some real legends of European Ryder Cups will have prob played their last

Westwood
Poulter
Garcia
Casey

Some outstanding players in Ryder Cups over the years
		
Click to expand...

Sergio will go round again I think (hope). 

Can’t stand him normally but in the RC he’s just a class act.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 26, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			It wasn't his fault that his match didn't mean anything. What more could he have done than win his point today? He played some decent golf yesterday while carrying McIlroy round in the four balls.
		
Click to expand...

Some of the more scathing criticism is interesting. It is like many on this forum have never had a bad round of golf, or gone through a bad spell. 

To try and put it in perspective, I tried to imagine myself and 11 others from my club had to go to the best club in the county (in terms of quality players) and play them scratch, Ryder Cup style. Meanwhile everyone else in their town spectator, cheering them on and cheering every crap shot I hit. Stick a few Sky TV cameras around the place, so people at home can watch and criticise my performance on forums. Not easy.

McIlroy and Poulter had a poor 1st 2 days. So did several others. But, fair play to them both today. Had they lost, people would have slated them even more, so of course the pressure was on. The simple fact is, the US are miles better as a team, and add the pressure of the crowd, it was always going to be a huge ask to push for a win.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 26, 2021)

I wondered how long it would be before we go from “ we have always been underdogs and come good”. To “ well we all knew the Americans were the favourites”. 
Bottom line Europe apart from a couple were rubbish. Those that automatically qualified and some of the captains picks were shocking. 
That said congrats to an excellent yank team and especially the captain


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 26, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Some of the more scathing criticism is interesting. It is like many on this forum have never had a bad round of golf, or gone through a bad spell.

To try and put it in perspective, I tried to imagine myself and 11 others from my club had to go to the best club in the county (in terms of quality players) and play them scratch, Ryder Cup style. Meanwhile everyone else in their town spectator, cheering them on and cheering every crap shot I hit. Stick a few Sky TV cameras around the place, so people at home can watch and criticise my performance on forums. Not easy.

McIlroy and Poulter had a poor 1st 2 days. So did several others. But, fair play to them both today. Had they lost, people would have slated them even more, so of course the pressure was on. The simple fact is, the US are miles better as a team, and add the pressure of the crowd, it was always going to be a huge ask to push for a win.
		
Click to expand...

I can't disagree with the McIlroy comment but I don't think Poulter was that bad yesterday, it was just unfortunate that his partner didn't turn up. It's difficult to try to carry round a partner that isn't contributing. 

But I would agree that the USA have played far better than the European team over the last three days. We just don't seem to have holed as many putts as they did over the three days.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 26, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			I wondered how long it would be before we go from “ we have always been underdogs and come good”. To “ well we all knew the Americans were the favourites”.
Bottom line Europe apart from a couple were rubbish. Those that automatically qualified and some of the captains picks were shocking.
That said congrats to an excellent yank team and especially the captain
		
Click to expand...

Who would you have picked as captain?


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			I wondered how long it would be before we go from “ we have always been underdogs and come good”. To “ well we all knew the Americans were the favourites”. 
Bottom line Europe apart from a couple were rubbish. Those that automatically qualified and some of the captains picks were shocking. 
That said congrats to an excellent yank team and especially the captain
		
Click to expand...


america were always favourites, they had 8 guys in the top 10 in the world and all 12 of their side in the top 20, home advantage and a golf course that was a better fit
in such they were 1/2 (67% favs pre event)
which captains picks were shocking and who would you have picked instead?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 26, 2021)

Once it gets to game over should it just be a case of half/half for the rest of the matches? There seems no point the players being out on the course when it doesn't matter any more.


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			I can't disagree with the McIlroy comment but I don't think Poulter was that bad yesterday, it was just unfortunate that his partner didn't turn up. It's difficult to try to carry round a partner that isn't contributing.

But *I would agree that the USA have played far better than the European team over the last three days.* We just don't seem to have holed as many putts as they did over the three days.
		
Click to expand...

They are better players, the world rankings tell us that.
I'm sure that the Europeans gave 100% and that is all one could ask of them ........................... they were beaten by better players.


----------



## IainP (Sep 26, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Once it gets to game over should it just be a case of half/half for the rest of the matches? There seems no point the players being out on the course when it doesn't matter any more.
		
Click to expand...

Ah but the media obsesses about individual records in a team competition...


----------



## IanM (Sep 26, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Once it gets to game over should it just be a case of half/half for the rest of the matches? There seems no point the players being out on the course when it doesn't matter any more.
		
Click to expand...

betting…that’s why.  Folk bet on the individual matches


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Once it gets to game over should it just be a case of half/half for the rest of the matches? *There seems no point the players being out on the course when it doesn't matter any more.*

Click to expand...

It does to the players.


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 26, 2021)

Remember 2008, it was the end and look what happened after. Europe will be back.


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2021)

IanM said:



			betting…that’s why.  Folk bet on the individual matches
		
Click to expand...

i love being called folk


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 26, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Once it gets to game over should it just be a case of half/half for the rest of the matches? There seems no point the players being out on the course when it doesn't matter any more.
		
Click to expand...

Whenever I have played in team games and we have won or lost but matches are still on the course we play to a finish. If I was 2 up with three holes to play I wouldn’t be happy if I had to concede and only get a half. I know I could still lose and get nothing but I would rather carry on until the match was over.


----------



## IanM (Sep 26, 2021)

fundy said:



			i love being called folk 

Click to expand...

Shhh…. Poulter cost me a bomb by winning!


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 26, 2021)

Cantlay reminds me of that quiet teenager who gets drunk for the first time, and suddenly acts like he is life and soul of the party.


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2021)

IanM said:



			Shhh…. Poulter cost me a bomb by winning!

Click to expand...


Harris English getting the blame here lol


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 26, 2021)

My word, that trophy presentation was piss poor. 

Where was the razzmatazz?


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 26, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			My word, that trophy presentation was piss poor.

Where was the razzmatazz?
		
Click to expand...

I thought they'd talk to the losing Captain first. Almost like, screw the losers, let us see the winners


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 27, 2021)

Always going to be difficult in US against a strong team with no away fans. Pleased Euros appear to have lost with grace and togetherness in the press conference.

I feel like there are a few positives in there - Rahm wins, Hoveland and Lowry given experience and played well, Garcia still good enough.

Think we’ll have a strong team in 23 if just a couple of players come through.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			I wondered how long it would be before we go from “ we have always been underdogs and come good”. To “ well we all knew the Americans were the favourites”.
		
Click to expand...

Both of those things are true though. The talent pool the US have is ridiculous. Horschel, ranked 18 in the world, didn't even make their team, while our team only had 3 or 4 players ranked higher than that. Poulter is ranked 50. Whenever we do win it it should be considered a huge upset.

It's about time we made it US vs rest of the world, at least we could call up Louis, Hideki and Cam Smith then.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Both of those things are true though. The talent pool the US have is ridiculous. Horschel, ranked 18 in the world, didn't even make their team, while our team only had 3 or 4 players ranked higher than that. Poulter is ranked 50. Whenever we do win it it should be considered a huge upset.

It's about time we made it US vs rest of the world, at least we could call up Louis, Hideki and Cam Smith then.
		
Click to expand...

We have won 9 out of the last 12 so why would we need to make it rest of the world 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Ethan (Sep 27, 2021)

Basically, the US team was much stronger than the Europe team, moreso than in recent years. That was amplified a bit by the home field advantage and the rather boorish crowd behaviour, but fundamentally we lost it on the course. 

Next time round, Casey, Westwood, Poulter, maybe Garcia will be past it, so we need new players - Perez, Migliozzi, MacIntyre, one or both Hojgaard etc in instead. The core of that US team could run for another decade.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We have won 9 out of the last 12 so why would we need to make it rest of the world 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Look at the young talent US have waiting in the wings, against basically zero for us.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Look at the young talent US have waiting in the wings, against basically zero for us.
		
Click to expand...

It’s just sport, there are peaks and troughs as generations move on. Europe have hit a trough at a bad time while the USA have hit a peak with some fresh talent in form or on the ascendency that is all. Europe will be fine, John Rahm was unheard of just over 4 years ago - a lot hapens in 4 years of golf. By the time the cup moves back on US soil both teams could be very different.

It’ll be fine.


----------



## Neilds (Sep 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We have won 9 out of the last 12 so why would we need to make it rest of the world 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Because people love to make knee jerk reactions when things go wrong  - happens all the time!  

"It has worked for years but didn't work this time, lets change everything to make sure it works properly next time! - makes me mad


----------



## Imurg (Sep 27, 2021)

Interesting that 3 of the qualifiers failed to register a point whereas the 3 picks all made at least 1 point...
Not beyond the realms of possibility, in 2 years time, that the US team turns up with 3 or 4 qualifiers badly out of form while the European team hole putts for fun.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			It’s just sport, there are peaks and troughs as generations move on. Europe have hit a trough at a bad time while the USA have hit a peak with some fresh talent in form or on the ascendency that is all. Europe will be fine, John Rahm was unheard of just over 4 years ago - a lot hapens in 4 years of golf. By the time the cup moves back on US soil both teams could be very different.

It’ll be fine.
		
Click to expand...

I'm more worried about the next one in two years?? I feel like the record of us winning at home for the last however many years could be in jeopardy. I imagine the old guard will be out (Poulter, Westwood, maybe Casey as well) but I'm not sure what sort of player we'll have replacing them. Other than Bob MacIntyre who I rate highly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Look at the young talent US have waiting in the wings, against basically zero for us.
		
Click to expand...

3 of the top ten in the Amatuer rankings are European - they said after 2008 it would be US Domination - then they said it again after 2016. 

Playing in Europe with European Fans is going to make a big difference and 2 years is a long time in golf 

Imo you are reacting like a football fan - when you lose once it’s knee jerk reactions


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			3 of the top ten in the Amatuer rankings are European - they said after 2008 it would be US Domination - then they said it again after 2016.

Playing in Europe with European Fans is going to make a big difference and 2 years is a long time in golf

Imo you are reacting like a football fan - when you lose once it’s knee jerk reactions
		
Click to expand...

It's not really knee-jerk since most of us said we'd get annihilated before it even started. We just lost by a record margin, and they have great young players who didn't even make the team, whereas we were calling up 45-year-olds. It's hard to see the immediate future as being rosy. 

That said, I still enjoy watching it all, even if we get beat. It's just nicer to win of course.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 27, 2021)

Don't think covid helped the young and up coming European players with no re ranking following the end of last season.

All that did was hold back them getting entry into certain events early season, protecting the well established veterens and giving journeyman another season on tour.


----------



## Fugee (Sep 27, 2021)

I wonder how much the course was an advantage for the Americans. The par 3s were great, but there seemed to be a lot of par 4s where they were trying to knock it on the green or get as close as possible. There weren't a lot of bad/unplayable lies when they were in the thick stuff just off the green. And the bunkers were raked too. I can't imagine that was the intention with the course design with there being to many.
Sure, there were plenty of shots where they couldn't see the bottom of the flag from just of the green, but these guys can play those shots better than the rest of the world.


----------



## BridgfordBlue (Sep 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Both of those things are true though. The talent pool the US have is ridiculous. Horschel, ranked 18 in the world, didn't even make their team, while our team only had 3 or 4 players ranked higher than that. Poulter is ranked 50. Whenever we do win it it should be considered a huge upset.

It's about time we made it US vs rest of the world, at least we could call up Louis, Hideki and Cam Smith then.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think that argument can be made after just one loss. If they go into a period of dominance like they did before it got changed to Europe then I’d see the argument but we’ve won four of the last six and seven of the last ten, two of those victories were by only a half a point less than the winning margin this time round. 

A lot went right for the American team this time round. There was still a lot of fine margin games though that really came down to us not holing similar putts to what they managed to do. Home advantage was even more advantageous than normal too. 

Need to at least wait a for a few more Ryder cups before arguing for a change I think.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2021)

BridgfordBlue said:



			I don’t think that argument can be made after just one loss. If they go into a period of dominance like they did before it got changed to Europe then I’d see the argument but we’ve won four of the last six and seven of the last ten, two of those victories were by only a half a point less than the winning margin this time round.

A lot went right for the American team this time round. There was still a lot of fine margin games though that really came down to us not holing similar putts to what they managed to do. Home advantage was even more advantageous than normal too.

Need to at least wait a for a few more Ryder cups before arguing for a change I think.
		
Click to expand...

I just want Louis and Hideki really. Is that so bad? 
I think it's on a par with wishing Giggs had declared for England all those years ago instead of Wales.


----------



## BridgfordBlue (Sep 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I just want Louis and Hideki really. Is that so bad? 
I think it's on a par with wishing Giggs had declared for England all those years ago instead of Wales.
		
Click to expand...

And Smith! 

Now the presidents cup, I can see the argument for. That’s been the states winning every time for ages hasn’t it?


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 27, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Who would you have picked as captain?
		
Click to expand...

I think my post is more to do with “ we knew we were underdogs but we always are so we will come good”. To “we saw that coming”.  
If that was a European win we would be saying the greatest team ever. I think it’s fair to say that the USA team could claim that. But some of the captains picks were more than questionable. That was said at the time and not with hindsight. The rest of the team got there on merit. Am not one for saying with hindsight who the captain should of been. Come what may we need to learn from this mauling.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I just want Louis and Hideki really. Is that so bad? 
I think it's on a par with wishing Giggs had declared for England all those years ago instead of Wales.
		
Click to expand...

Just as an aside  Giggs could never have "declared" for England as he had no qualifying factors.

Playing for England Schools merely reflected the fact he went to school in England.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 27, 2021)

As for the Ryder Cup the only change I might make would be to place more emphasis upon performance in the six months prior to the competition. 

Although I wouldn't have an issue with 12 Captain's picks thus reflecting what happens in team sports.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Just as an aside  Giggs could never have "declared" for England as he had no qualifying factors.

Playing for England Schools merely reflected the fact he went to school in England.
		
Click to expand...

He moved to Salford at age 6, so he has about the same connection to England as Raheem Sterling.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			He moved to Salford at age 6, so he has about the same connection to England as Raheem Sterling.
		
Click to expand...

As Sterling was born outside the UK he was eligible for any of the Home Nations. 

Giggs was born in Wales and has Welsh parents etc; so his eligibility for England was non-existent.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 27, 2021)

Ryder Cup was very much in the same category as the Lions Tour for me. It is an exhibition of elite players that takes place in a unique atmosphere with huge crowds from both sides. You take away that and it becomes somewhat of a pointless exercise. Not taking anything away from the US win, very much deserved, but I would feel the same way if it was played in front of a totally partisan European crowd as well.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 27, 2021)

So, having a look at the hole scores for each player, I was bored and decided to give each player a WHS Index based on the Course Rating and Slope at Whistling Straits, assuming they were posting these scores to get their 1st handicap. I only took the fourballs and singles scores (obviously), so a few players will have fewer than 3 scores. So, I just assumed whatever score(s) they posted, would be their best once there other scores were submitted to make up 3. It is always interesting when us club golfers are usually critical of how players played, how they let us down, etc. However, the results below indicate that all 24 players are still pretty damn good golfers, bearing in mind these scores are also based with having the pressure of the Ryder Cup on their shoulders, rather than going out with a social knock with their mates. Note, Europeans highlighted in bold.

1. D Johnson   -11.1
1. D Berger   -11.1

3. P Cantlay   -10.3
3. B Dechambeau   -10.3
3. B Koepka   -10.3

6. C Morikawa   -9.6
*6. V Hofland*   -9.6
*6. P Casey*   -9.6
6. T Finau   -9.6
*6. I Poulter*   -9.6

*11. R McIlroy*   -8.8
11. S Scheffler   -8.8
11. J Thomas   -8.8
11. J Spieth   -8.8
*11. T Fleetwood*   -8.8
*11. M Fitzpatrick*   -8.8

*17. S Lowry*   -8.1
*17. S Garcia*   -8.1
*17. B Wiesberger*   -8.1
*17. L Westwood *  -8.1

*21. J Rahm*   -7.4
21. H English   -7.4

23. X Schauffele   -6.6

*24. T Hatton*   -5.9


----------



## IanM (Sep 27, 2021)

I guess the PCC was zero every day!!


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 27, 2021)

IanM said:



			I guess the PCC was zero every day!!  

Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm assuming the course was closed for the hacker golfers with handicaps already, so no change to PCC


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 27, 2021)

I’m fairly sure all my opponents would get decent cuts if they were submitting scores based on the number of shots they had when I concede the hole.😉


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			So, having a look at the hole scores for each player, I was bored and decided to give each player a WHS Index based on the Course Rating and Slope at Whistling Straits, assuming they were posting these scores to get their 1st handicap. I only took the fourballs and singles scores (obviously), so a few players will have fewer than 3 scores. So, I just assumed whatever score(s) they posted, would be their best once there other scores were submitted to make up 3. It is always interesting when us club golfers are usually critical of how players played, how they let us down, etc. However, the results below indicate that all 24 players are still pretty damn good golfers, bearing in mind these scores are also based with having the pressure of the Ryder Cup on their shoulders, rather than going out with a social knock with their mates. Note, Europeans highlighted in bold.

1. D Johnson   -11.1
1. D Berger   -11.1

3. P Cantlay   -10.3
3. B Dechambeau   -10.3
3. B Koepka   -10.3

6. C Morikawa   -9.6
*6. V Hofland*   -9.6
*6. P Casey*   -9.6
6. T Finau   -9.6
*6. I Poulter*   -9.6

*11. R McIlroy*   -8.8
11. S Scheffler   -8.8
11. J Thomas   -8.8
11. J Spieth   -8.8
*11. T Fleetwood*   -8.8
*11. M Fitzpatrick*   -8.8

*17. S Lowry*   -8.1
*17. S Garcia*   -8.1
*17. B Wiesberger*   -8.1
*17. L Westwood *  -8.1

*21. J Rahm*   -7.4
21. H English   -7.4

23. X Schauffele   -6.6

*24. T Hatton*   -5.9
		
Click to expand...

So our best player was in fact our second worse player? How does that work?


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 27, 2021)

A totally dominant American team hammered Europe to win the Ryder Cup in a record winning margin on Sunday. Padraig Harrington was at the helm of Europe's crushing loss - and Telegraph Sport looks at seven key areas where the Irishman could have done better.

Qualifying system
Why would a captain not want as many wild cards as possible? Europe’s Padraig Harrington never did make this clear.
Indeed, he actually reduced his options from the four that Thomas Bjorn was permitted in 2018, to three. And in the midst of the chaos of a pandemic, with counterpart Steve Stricker asking for six picks, this was decidedly odd.

When Harrington did try to explain, he seemed to suggest that it would make his job too difficult. Regardless, a strong, confident captain seeks the maximum control.

So a weird hybrid system was allowed to cough up the automatic top nine. The top four from the European Points list (ie money converted to points earned on the European Tour) and then the top five on the World Points list (ie ranking points earned on any tour).



It left Harrington with the ridiculous scenario in which Bernd Wiesberger could, and did, leapfrog Shane Lowry in the final event despite finishing behind him in that final event. The system requires overhauling.

With the strategic alliance with the PGA Tour, the European Tour must cease protecting its circuits from the talent drain across the Atlantic.

Also, the decision not to count points earned in the past six months of the year following lockdown made no sense. It meant Europe had the form players of 2019 and 2021, but not of 2020. Again, a strong captain would have fought this nonsense.

Giving the nod to Garcia and Poulter in May


But when Harrington told Telegraph Sport four months before the end of the qualifying race, “Sergio would almost need to lose a limb not to get a pick – and Poulter is not far behind”, it was a head-scratcher. 

Think it, but do not admit it. Basically, those in contention knew that they were playing for one spot. It was demotivating and it also showed his hand way too early to Stricker. However honest, it was an error. And Harrington made so many of those.


Wentworth
There was too much riding on the BMW PGA Championship, the final qualifying event two weeks ago. Having elected for double points to be on offer for the last four months – Harrington kept repeating that he wanted players in form, despite parts of the system working against it. Wentworth, with its Rolex Series and flagship event status, was loaded with points

It made it an extremely volatile conclusion, with Matt Fitzpatrick at one stage facing last-gasp heartbreak, despite Harrington indicating for months that the Englishman was safe.

When Lee Westwood left the course after an ugly 77 on the Sunday, he was resigned to falling out of the top nine. The 48-year-old looked and sounded exhausted and said: “At my age this is the last thing I need.”

Eventually, Wiesberger farcically jumped above Lowry after finishing below him in the tournament. Westwood scraped in but said the experience had left him “shattered”.

“Some of the guys turning up here don’t need this two weeks before a Ryder Cup,” Westwood said. “It is going to be draining and you want to be going into the Ryder Cup fresh.”

Harrington dismissed this, saying it was ideal preparation. But at the same time, the US team were on their way to Whistling Straits to scout out the course. They were full of certainty, Europe were full of uncertainty. It was a frenetic finale to a two-year race. Daft and ultimately detrimental.

Wild cards
It is easy to say: “He should have picked Justin Rose.” There were sound reasons for picking Garcia, Poulter and Lowry. Garcia more than justified the faith, winning three points out of three in the first two days, and Lowry winning one out of two in those initial four sessions.



However, Poulter drew a blank and although hindsight is everything, a captain lives and dies by his wild cards. Rose finished third at Wentworth with a final round 65. 

His CV is crammed with glory and evidence that he relishes the big stage. Wise after the event is one thing, but Harrington knew that if his picks did not deliver he would be criticised.


Pairings/analytics
Speaking to insiders in the build-up there were concerns he was investing too much in the analytics, in “the stats guys” he had employed throughout his tenure, and was not placing enough priority on his and his vice-captains’ observations and listening to his “gut”.

He kept switching his fourball groupings in practice and later admitted the pairings had been decided anyway. Stricker kept options open. To Harrington, if it was not written in the stats columns, the routes were closed.

The analytics took him to a first-day set of pairings that in some regards were bizarre. No Tommy Fleetwood or Shane Lowry in the foursomes, but Poulter alongside McIlroy. Foursomes exposes ball-striking. Perhaps Poulter should have been covered in the fourballs instead.



Westwood had lost his previous four matches in the Ryder Cup, going back to the Saturday fourballs in 2014. Fitzpatrick had lost both games on his previous experience in 2016. Confidence hardly abounded.

It led to a 3-1 defeat in that opening session and the entire match was slipping out of reach even at that early stage. How Harrington acted in those ominous few hours of the first morning would come to define his captaincy.

The plan
With the foursomes facing ruination, Harrington elected to stick with the script he and the stats guys had come up with weeks, if not months, before.

It is understood that at least one vice-captain urged him to send Rahm and Garcia out again in the Friday fourballs after their impressive 3&1 win over Justin Thomas and Jordan Spieth. Europe needed points immediately.

But that is not what it said on his sheet so Garcia was benched and Rahm was sent out with Tyrrell Hatton. They earned a valiant half courtesy of a brilliant Hatton birdie on the 18th, but with Fleetwood and Hovland halving with Thomas and Patrick Cantlay, despite being two up with seven holes remaining, the Americans were able to make it 6-2 at the end of the first day.



Paul Casey and Wiesberger were beaten a long way out in the leading fourballs against Johnson and Schauffele and the wisdom of sending out Wiesberger, the world No 63, in any top match of a session was doubtful.

McIlroy did not play well in the morning but Harrington kept loyal. McIlroy made an eagle but not a single birdie and it was too much of a carrying job for his countryman Lowry in first Ryder Cup encounter. It was America’s biggest first-day advantage in 46 years and only the Medinah fundamentalists still believed.

McIlroy was belatedly dropped on Saturday morning, but Lowry and Fleetwood bizarrely also sat it out. Another 3-1 win to the US. Hovland had not won any of his first three games but was sent out again. By now, it was obvious that the US were simply a far better team and the Harrington apologists will contend that no captain could have won.

Maybe that is right, maybe this is cruel. Yet mistakes were definitely made.

Harrington’s style
Harrington can only be what he is and it is clearly not his fault if it is concluded that he was not ideally suited to the leadership role. 



The Irishman talks a wonderful game and his three majors show he plays a wonderful individual game. Furthermore he won a World Cup alongside Paul McGinley for Ireland.

Yet his record in six Ryder Cups was below 50 per cent, winning only nine of his 25 matches. Of course, that did not dictate that his captaincy would stumble, yet there were fears that this quirky qualified accountant would struggle to command the collective.

There is no doubt this US team are formidable, yet that does not mean Europe could not have put up more of a fight. The team palpably did not perform. It will be claimed that this inquest is unfair because Harrington did not hit any shots. But he did call them and as he told me in May: “Hey, it comes with the gig”.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			So our best player was in fact our second worse player? How does that work?
		
Click to expand...

It all depends on how you play 1 vs 1. A person could win match play with a rubbish score, and lose with a very good score.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 27, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			I’m fairly sure all my opponents would get decent cuts if they were submitting scores based on the number of shots they had when I concede the hole.😉
		
Click to expand...

In the fourballs, I assumed a players score was +1 over their partners when they picked up (sometimes might have been more, sometimes probably would have been the same, so probably did them a disservice). In the singles, nearly every player had a score for every hole, so didn't need to guess. Their standard is a little better than ours, not very often they concede a hole after smacking three drives out of bounds.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			It all depends on how you play 1 vs 1. A person could win match play with a rubbish score, and lose with a very good score.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose, it's just surprising because I remember Rahm draining practically every putt, whereas say, Casey for example was pretty anonymous all weekend.


----------



## IanM (Sep 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			So our best player was in fact our second worse player? How does that work?
		
Click to expand...

One index was shots, one was matchplay outcome!


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I suppose, it's just surprising because I remember Rahm draining practically every putt, whereas say, Casey for example was pretty anonymous all weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it surprised me. Rahm and Garcia dove tailed beautifully. In the singles Casey shot a very good score in his match against Johnson. Rahm was still definitely the star. In match play the mentality is so different, especially in doubles. You need to make the putts in the big moments, but provide support in other moments (such as make the safe par and let your partner have a free go). Try and put your opponents under pressure at key times, rather than just think about your individual score. Makes you wonder how appropriate it is to use match play scores for handicap, and that we currently may have it right in not using them. However, I'm sure it won't be long before we are allowed to use them, as they do in other parts of the world.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Yeah, it surprised me. Rahm and Garcia dove tailed beautifully. In the singles Casey shot a very good score in his match against Johnson. Rahm was still definitely the star. In match play the mentality is so different, especially in doubles. You need to make the putts in the big moments, but provide support in other moments (such as make the safe par and let your partner have a free go). Try and put your opponents under pressure at key times, rather than just think about your individual score. Makes you wonder how appropriate it is to use match play scores for handicap, and that we currently may have it right in not using them. However, I'm sure it won't be long before we are allowed to use them, as they do in other parts of the world.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. One of the things they mentioned in commentary yesterday was that the players feel they actually hole more putts in match play because they are not concerned about the next one coming back, if it's for a half for example.


----------



## azazel (Sep 27, 2021)

There's definitely a perception that putting was the difference, although you could maybe make the same argument for every golf tournament ever.

After the first two days, the USA were a combined -32 for the par 5s and won 24 of them, whereas Europe were -15 and only won six of them. Maybe it really was length that made the difference?


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I suppose, it's just surprising because I remember Rahm draining practically every putt, whereas say, Casey for example was pretty anonymous all weekend.
		
Click to expand...

If the US implemented WHS like we do in the UK, Dustin would have a Course Handicap of -14.9 at Whistling Straits. That would be daunting, but a score of 29.8 points (30) would be playing to handicap. Obviously his course handicap in the US would be higher, at -8.7 I believe, as they factor in CR-Par.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 27, 2021)

azazel said:



			There's definitely a perception that putting was the difference, although you could maybe make the same argument for every golf tournament ever.

After the first two days, the USA were a combined -32 for the par 5s and won 24 of them, whereas Europe were -15 and only won six of them. Maybe it really was length that made the difference?
		
Click to expand...

IMHO putting was the main difference, team Europe narrowly missed lots of putts, team USA holed lots more.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 27, 2021)

The US dominated the Par 5s and long par 3s. It was set up for them to do exactly that.


----------



## IainP (Sep 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I suppose, it's just surprising because I remember Rahm draining practically every putt, whereas say, Casey for example was pretty anonymous all weekend.
		
Click to expand...

In the posted it stated "I only took the fourballs and singles scores (obviously)"
He holed a lot in the foursomes


----------



## Ethan (Sep 27, 2021)

I am over this loss already. I think I was over it by Saturday evening. 

The better team won, simple as that. They would have won anyway, probably even if it was in Europe. Did the crowd help a bit - sure, a couple of points, maybe. 

In a couple of years time in Italy, we will have a different team. Rahmbo will be there, Rory too, probably, likewise Hovland, but the rest are up for grabs. Westwood, Casey, Poulter and Garcia are probably done. It should be a significant changing of the guard. 

The US team looks to have 6 or 7 locked in.  

Europe needs to figure out the right balance between Euro Tour points, World Points and Captain's picks.


----------



## Curls (Sep 27, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			A totally dominant American team hammered Europe to win the Ryder Cup in a record winning margin on Sunday. Padraig Harrington was at the helm of Europe's crushing loss - and Telegraph Sport looks at seven key areas where the Irishman could have done better.

Qualifying system
Why would a captain not want as many wild cards as possible? Europe’s Padraig Harrington never did make this clear.
Indeed, he actually reduced his options from the four that Thomas Bjorn was permitted in 2018, to three. And in the midst of the chaos of a pandemic, with counterpart Steve Stricker asking for six picks, this was decidedly odd.

When Harrington did try to explain, he seemed to suggest that it would make his job too difficult. Regardless, a strong, confident captain seeks the maximum control.

So a weird hybrid system was allowed to cough up the automatic top nine. The top four from the European Points list (ie money converted to points earned on the European Tour) and then the top five on the World Points list (ie ranking points earned on any tour).



It left Harrington with the ridiculous scenario in which Bernd Wiesberger could, and did, leapfrog Shane Lowry in the final event despite finishing behind him in that final event. The system requires overhauling.

With the strategic alliance with the PGA Tour, the European Tour must cease protecting its circuits from the talent drain across the Atlantic.

Also, the decision not to count points earned in the past six months of the year following lockdown made no sense. It meant Europe had the form players of 2019 and 2021, but not of 2020. Again, a strong captain would have fought this nonsense.

Giving the nod to Garcia and Poulter in May


But when Harrington told Telegraph Sport four months before the end of the qualifying race, “Sergio would almost need to lose a limb not to get a pick – and Poulter is not far behind”, it was a head-scratcher.

Think it, but do not admit it. Basically, those in contention knew that they were playing for one spot. It was demotivating and it also showed his hand way too early to Stricker. However honest, it was an error. And Harrington made so many of those.


Wentworth
There was too much riding on the BMW PGA Championship, the final qualifying event two weeks ago. Having elected for double points to be on offer for the last four months – Harrington kept repeating that he wanted players in form, despite parts of the system working against it. Wentworth, with its Rolex Series and flagship event status, was loaded with points

It made it an extremely volatile conclusion, with Matt Fitzpatrick at one stage facing last-gasp heartbreak, despite Harrington indicating for months that the Englishman was safe.

When Lee Westwood left the course after an ugly 77 on the Sunday, he was resigned to falling out of the top nine. The 48-year-old looked and sounded exhausted and said: “At my age this is the last thing I need.”

Eventually, Wiesberger farcically jumped above Lowry after finishing below him in the tournament. Westwood scraped in but said the experience had left him “shattered”.

“Some of the guys turning up here don’t need this two weeks before a Ryder Cup,” Westwood said. “It is going to be draining and you want to be going into the Ryder Cup fresh.”

Harrington dismissed this, saying it was ideal preparation. But at the same time, the US team were on their way to Whistling Straits to scout out the course. They were full of certainty, Europe were full of uncertainty. It was a frenetic finale to a two-year race. Daft and ultimately detrimental.

Wild cards
It is easy to say: “He should have picked Justin Rose.” There were sound reasons for picking Garcia, Poulter and Lowry. Garcia more than justified the faith, winning three points out of three in the first two days, and Lowry winning one out of two in those initial four sessions.



However, Poulter drew a blank and although hindsight is everything, a captain lives and dies by his wild cards. Rose finished third at Wentworth with a final round 65.

His CV is crammed with glory and evidence that he relishes the big stage. Wise after the event is one thing, but Harrington knew that if his picks did not deliver he would be criticised.


Pairings/analytics
Speaking to insiders in the build-up there were concerns he was investing too much in the analytics, in “the stats guys” he had employed throughout his tenure, and was not placing enough priority on his and his vice-captains’ observations and listening to his “gut”.

He kept switching his fourball groupings in practice and later admitted the pairings had been decided anyway. Stricker kept options open. To Harrington, if it was not written in the stats columns, the routes were closed.

The analytics took him to a first-day set of pairings that in some regards were bizarre. No Tommy Fleetwood or Shane Lowry in the foursomes, but Poulter alongside McIlroy. Foursomes exposes ball-striking. Perhaps Poulter should have been covered in the fourballs instead.



Westwood had lost his previous four matches in the Ryder Cup, going back to the Saturday fourballs in 2014. Fitzpatrick had lost both games on his previous experience in 2016. Confidence hardly abounded.

It led to a 3-1 defeat in that opening session and the entire match was slipping out of reach even at that early stage. How Harrington acted in those ominous few hours of the first morning would come to define his captaincy.

The plan
With the foursomes facing ruination, Harrington elected to stick with the script he and the stats guys had come up with weeks, if not months, before.

It is understood that at least one vice-captain urged him to send Rahm and Garcia out again in the Friday fourballs after their impressive 3&1 win over Justin Thomas and Jordan Spieth. Europe needed points immediately.

But that is not what it said on his sheet so Garcia was benched and Rahm was sent out with Tyrrell Hatton. They earned a valiant half courtesy of a brilliant Hatton birdie on the 18th, but with Fleetwood and Hovland halving with Thomas and Patrick Cantlay, despite being two up with seven holes remaining, the Americans were able to make it 6-2 at the end of the first day.



Paul Casey and Wiesberger were beaten a long way out in the leading fourballs against Johnson and Schauffele and the wisdom of sending out Wiesberger, the world No 63, in any top match of a session was doubtful.

McIlroy did not play well in the morning but Harrington kept loyal. McIlroy made an eagle but not a single birdie and it was too much of a carrying job for his countryman Lowry in first Ryder Cup encounter. It was America’s biggest first-day advantage in 46 years and only the Medinah fundamentalists still believed.

McIlroy was belatedly dropped on Saturday morning, but Lowry and Fleetwood bizarrely also sat it out. Another 3-1 win to the US. Hovland had not won any of his first three games but was sent out again. By now, it was obvious that the US were simply a far better team and the Harrington apologists will contend that no captain could have won.

Maybe that is right, maybe this is cruel. Yet mistakes were definitely made.

Harrington’s style
Harrington can only be what he is and it is clearly not his fault if it is concluded that he was not ideally suited to the leadership role.



The Irishman talks a wonderful game and his three majors show he plays a wonderful individual game. Furthermore he won a World Cup alongside Paul McGinley for Ireland.

Yet his record in six Ryder Cups was below 50 per cent, winning only nine of his 25 matches. Of course, that did not dictate that his captaincy would stumble, yet there were fears that this quirky qualified accountant would struggle to command the collective.

There is no doubt this US team are formidable, yet that does not mean Europe could not have put up more of a fight. The team palpably did not perform. It will be claimed that this inquest is unfair because Harrington did not hit any shots. But he did call them and as he told me in May: “Hey, it comes with the gig”.
		
Click to expand...

As much as I did not enjoy reading that, I have to admit I agree with it.


----------



## Highslice (Sep 27, 2021)

Whichever side of the Atlantic , there seems to be huge home advantage in the Ryder cup.

Is there anything that could be done regarding the course set up to even things out?

Was thinking the host team obviously still picks the venue, but maybe then the away captain is allowed some leeway to actually set the course up? They could choose pin positions, tee boxes, length of rough etc. Would that be crazy?


----------



## Curls (Sep 27, 2021)

Highslice said:



			Whichever side of the Atlantic , there seems to be huge home advantage in the Ryder cup.

Is there anything that could be done regarding the course set up to even things out?

Was thinking the host team obviously still picks the venue, but maybe then the away captain is allowed some leeway to actually set the course up? They could choose pin positions, tee boxes, length of rough etc. Would that be crazy?
		
Click to expand...

Not at all. They set up Le Golf Nationale to suit the Europeans. And I think the greens were a lot faster this weekend than many Europeans are used to week in week out. Showed in the putting. Plus the course length obviously. That’s home advantage.


----------



## Curls (Sep 27, 2021)

Ethan said:



			I am over this loss already. I think I was over it by Saturday evening.

The better team won, simple as that. They would have won anyway, probably even if it was in Europe. Did the crowd help a bit - sure, a couple of points, maybe.

In a couple of years time in Italy, we will have a different team. Rahmbo will be there, Rory too, probably, likewise Hovland, but the rest are up for grabs. Westwood, Casey, Poulter and Garcia are probably done. It should be a significant changing of the guard.

The US team looks to have 6 or 7 locked in. 

Europe needs to figure out the right balance between Euro Tour points, World Points and Captain's picks.
		
Click to expand...

And don’t forget, Patrick Reed will be back too. They’ve got the bones of the next team already selected. Everyone else is playing for a few spots


----------



## BridgfordBlue (Sep 27, 2021)

Two years is a long time. Just look at Spieth.


----------



## fundy (Sep 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			3 of the top ten in the Amatuer rankings are European - they said after 2008 it would be US Domination - then they said it again after 2016. 

Playing in Europe with European Fans is going to make a big difference and 2 years is a long time in golf 

Imo you are reacting like a football fan - when you lose once it’s knee jerk reactions
		
Click to expand...


thats a bit harsh, hes seems not to be able to find the footie thread this weekend


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 27, 2021)

Curls said:



			Not at all. They set up Le Golf Nationale to suit the Europeans. And I think the greens were a lot faster this weekend than many Europeans are used to week in week out. Showed in the putting. Plus the course length obviously. That’s home advantage.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think the pace of the greens was a factor. 

Of the European team only Wiesberger did not play the majority of his golf on the PGA Tour this year and for a number of years.


----------



## Patster1969 (Sep 27, 2021)

Bill said it a few posts ago, the US made a lot of clutch putts, whereas the European putts just slid by - even Finau was dropping them in and he's never been one of the most confident players on the green


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 27, 2021)

I have to admit I was a bit worried when I seen the european team heading off on a plane on the Monday or whatever it was. 
A couple of days with jet lag and all the other distractions does not sound like long enough to learn the course and get into a proper rhythm.
Especially when the Americans already had a practice meet up the week previous.


----------



## rksquire (Sep 27, 2021)

I think what we expected to happen, did happen.  Of course there has to be a review, but it would be good not to get carried away with calls for a world team and total despair that we'll not win it for the next 20 years. There's a very good chance we'll win it in Italy.

The Friday afternoon session was deflating - there wasn't a good enough reaction to the mornings play, some of the pairings were strange in my opinion and the Captain saying he couldn't ask for more was strange; it felt like he'd conceded the tournament on day 1.  I think Harrington is a nice guy, and the players comments about him and Caroline not being able to do more are very nice but really (and I dislike McGinley!) I want to hear how he was over all the detail, left no stone unturned, knew all the players inside and out to the point where the players just had to play golf (like McGinleys captaincy).  

Wiesberger's zero return probably bears no scrutiny; Fitzpatrick and Casey on the other hand do, with the former, perhaps unfairly, responsible (finding water from the fairway) for the final point that gave the USA a record score. 

Of the lads who returned a point (Lowry, Poulter, Westwood, McIlroy) it was probably a case of 'more was expected'.  It meant a lot to all 4 and Lowry hopefully will be stronger for the experience.  The other 3 are more experienced and just didn't perform until it was too late.  McIlroy in particular had a very poor 2 days, both his & Poutlers emotions at the end perhaps reflective of the pressure they put on themselves.  Hatton can hold his high I think, his temperament should suit Italy.

Rahm and Garcia were the only shining lights and it would be easy to suggest they should have been split up (not counting the session Garcia was rested) but it might be unfair to suggest that as I'm Harrington was thinking points on the board.  Highlight is Garcia spitting water in the debacle that would eventually see Koepka break his wrist in 14 places #prayforbrooks

The reality is of course the USA had better players that all played close to their potential  and the Stricker got the pairings right.  Scheffler and BDC solved the potential BDC problem and the Americans have some bonafide Superstars (in fact only 4 who I don't think are yet exceptional).  The downside for the USA is some of the fan behaviour (sour grapes by me) but also the conduct of the players at certain times, in particular Koepka and Thomas (in my opinion).  In Italy I'd expect the USA having to leave some big name players out with some of the European players being better for this experience.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Both of those things are true though. The talent pool the US have is ridiculous. Horschel, ranked 18 in the world, didn't even make their team, while our team only had 3 or 4 players ranked higher than that. Poulter is ranked 50. Whenever we do win it it should be considered a huge upset.

It's about time we made it US vs rest of the world, at least we could call up Louis, Hideki and Cam Smith then.
		
Click to expand...

What happens if USA beats the rest of the world, a call for the Martians?


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 27, 2021)

Highslice said:



			Whichever side of the Atlantic , there seems to be huge home advantage in the Ryder cup.

Is there anything that could be done regarding the course set up to even things out?

Was thinking the host team obviously still picks the venue, but maybe then the away captain is allowed some leeway to actually set the course up? They could choose pin positions, tee boxes, length of rough etc. Would that be crazy?
		
Click to expand...

I was just going to say exactly this and have the overseas captain setting up course or picking it. Only thing would be that on the no laying up videos of past venues there was clearly great pride from the club and green staff to be part and "contributing" to a US win so perhaps that diminishes things for those behind the scenes. Is telling though that Medinah stands out so much and US haven't won here in 30 years.


----------



## Highslice (Sep 27, 2021)

I hadn’t considered the greenkeepers but to be brutally honest…their feelings are not the most important factor are they?

Another thing they could do away from the course itself..

Maybe the home captain announces their pairs and the order for the fixtures first, and the away captain gets to see exactly who the opponents are and can pick his response accordingly? Only an hour or so in advance would be enough for a bit of an advantage.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 27, 2021)

I loved the look of the course if I'm honest. It was good to see them have to play out of some right dodgy lies, like the shit we have to contend with week in and week out.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Sep 27, 2021)

As mentioned before on this forum, I struggle with watching the Ryder Cup. Although I live in the US I caught myself pulling for many of the European players this past weekend. Frankly, I didn't watch as much as I would for a major and Saturday was a big college (American) football day here. I guess the one stat that stood out was nine of the top ten players in the OWGR were on the US team. Also, like everyone else has noted the US putted much better than the Euros. It always seems to come down to that in both team and individual matches. My excitement for televised pro golf events really wanes after the Open Championship. I'll start getting excited again when the West Coast swing starts in January. The Players in March will be the appetizer and then the main course is a major every month until August. I hope all my friends across the pond have a mild Fall and Winter so you can get out and play.


----------

